# Looking for writers?



## TakeWalker (Jun 10, 2007)

This thread's purpose is not just to catalogue the writers on FA, but to offer bits of praise in support of them. This is your opportunity to tell everyone else about who you like reading, and why!

The rules are simple: If you want to see your name or someone else's on this list, just post with a *link* to their FA page (for a quick and easy way to link to an FA page, put [ fa] [ /fa ] around their mainsite username, minus the spaces). If you'd like to add your voice to the praise for any of these writers, you can do that, as well. If you want to see some words of praise under your name, get someone else to pimp you out!

To view the full list of authors, please visit this thread.


----------



## codewolf (Jun 10, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*

I know spiritwolf does poetry, and he's been on the site for a while so i doubt you could go far wrong by giving him a PM on either here or on the RP forum the he's on (link is in my sig)


----------



## Tmc (Jun 10, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*

well, I certainly agree that writing is underappreciated. I go to a school of the arts and writing is not even considered to be an art! ugh... lmao, anyway... I do enjoy writing, but I am not quite sure what "prose" is... (lmao this is probably my type of writing) but from what I hear it is a form of poetry.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jun 10, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*

I meant stories, fiction. <.< There is a type of poetry called 'prose poetry', you're absolutely right.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 10, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*

The only fiction that I read and write on this site would be fanfiction, but I think that you're referring to general/original fiction. ^^;


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 10, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*



			
				codewolf said:
			
		

> I know spiritwolf does poetry, and he's been on the site for a while so i doubt you could go far wrong by giving him a PM on either here or on the RP forum the he's on (link is in my sig)



Thanks for the reference Code, its really appreciated, but I think you missed in his post where he mentioned that poets are tweenie whiny and emo apparently. *wristslit* *eyeroll* *scoff*


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 10, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*

I can however reference BloodRedFox, his story "Seeing Red" is going on 30 chapters now, and while the first few are in need of re-doing by him, he has gotten very good.


----------



## Project_X (Jun 10, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*

I'll start posting my story once I submit it.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jun 11, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*



			
				Kismet said:
			
		

> The only fiction that I read and write on this site would be fanfiction, but I think that you're referring to general/original fiction. ^^;



The problem with fanfic is that if it's for something I've never read/seen/played, then there's no way I'm going to want to read it. If it's Star Fox-based, then let me at it!



			
				Spirit Wolf said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reference Code, its really appreciated, but I think you missed in his post where he mentioned that poets are tweenie whiny and emo apparently. *wristslit* *eyeroll* *scoff*



LOL. Is your poetry tweenie and emo? If not, I have no problems with it. I'm just not interested in reading poetry in general (it's so hard to comment on), and the majority of poetry on the internet fits that very cookie-cutter description. I absolutely applaud anyone who does otherwise.

And, uh, everyone seems to have missed the part where I said "post a link". <.< Until FA gets a box where you can put someone's screen name in and go to their page, I'll require links to said pages in order to browse them. I think I'll go bold that in the first post.


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 11, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*

I would love to help you there, but I know of so few writers it's more than ironic.


Well here, try these two (second one does some porn stuff)

www.furaffinity.net/user/naota
www.furaffinity.net/user/coyotero


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 11, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*



			
				TakeWalker said:
			
		

> Spirit Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should avoid blanket statements in your posts you know, they make you look bad, even if what is being seen is not what you meant  I don't read emo poetry, so I wouldn't know, but I like to think it isn't, since most of them are more like love poems <_< My poems generally sound like parables, most of them are set like a very short story, they have a beginning and an ending, as well as symbolism and other techniques. Some of them have double and triple meanings *shrugs* Generally, calling a poem a certain type is a matter of opinion, so you'll have to look for yourself and find out. My page is linked in my sig, but I'll provide a couple links to a few of my poems.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/556296/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/588426/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/498119/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/557040/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/522355/


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 11, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*

Also, here are a couple links to a couple writer friends of mine:

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/bloodredfox/ his story "Seeing Red" is at 30 chapters now, the new ones are a lot better than the old ones, he's improved a lot.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/versilaryan/ His story "Prince of Thieves" is at 4 chapters, its not too bad at all.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jun 11, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*

Woot links! o/ I've also found at least one dude with some good fiction on my own.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/graveyardgreg


----------



## TakeWalker (Jun 26, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*

Bump for great justice, as I discover more writers and pimp them out.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/xelaros is the alter ego of http://www.furaffinity.net/user/spiritcreations Both a talented artist and writer, her Xelaros series features a lush world with a long history and deep characters.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/universallord His "Ronin" series, while in dire need of stylistic polishing, is _well_ worth the read. Great plot and memorable characters will have you ignoring the structural errors. And hopefully, he'll get around to editing it.


----------



## Project_X (Jun 26, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*

Submitted chapter one. Was distracted alot. Summer an' all....


----------



## AnarchicQ (Jun 26, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*

I founded the Silent Hill Fanfiction Archive and am known as AnarchicQ there as well.I also write at Fanfiction.net under AnarchicQ.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jun 26, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kiro

Another very talented writer, though his story contains some adult-rated chapters.


----------



## ceacar99 (Jun 27, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*

hmm, honestly the only work i'd post up here is a yiff story that i did for practice... my major work right now is my fantasy book(not furry oriented though) wich i am at one point planning to publish, so no post. truthfully short stories arent my thing anyway..... erm... here is a lil piece i wrote for another thread...
http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=8018&page=2



			
				ceacar99 said:
			
		

> someone is attacked(my story is pretty good for a short unedited 7 minute piece of crud, lol)
> 
> The sound of two blades clashing shivers through the air like that of a spark. Sharp collision followed by dull rattle and scrape form the sound of a desperate fight. Friedrich finds that he is pressed heavily by his two former friends, people he has known since childhood. Another sharp crash shrieks through the air as he barely blocks the strike, wincing inward at the fact that he blocked on the blade.
> 
> ...



there is also SOME chance that i will post chapter one from my book to get people's opinions on it. however thats not very likely and i wont post any other chapters then chapter 1, just kinda a precaution to protect my work.... one note, the character names in the story above are the same as some in my book, i just used them because they were what came to me(well i was writing alot about them )


----------



## SilencedEmotions (Jun 27, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*

Well, um, I kinda write. *pokes my sig*. 

I'm at a writers block and so my story is on a hold. both that I'm working on. 
I do have a short story and the first chap up, though. if you feel like looken at em. 

btw, thei both m/m stories, like pretty much all the work I've done.


----------



## Nikyusha (Jun 27, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*

Writing is all good and fun, but the sad truth it that some people genuinely believe anyone can write. You will see that in effect in certain things, bad speeches are one possibility, websites is another. There's more but those two examples are enough for now.

Since my English is terrible, I'm on hold until I gain a bit more understanding on grammar and other things in the language. Till then, no fiction from me.

It's a handy idea you have there though, might make finding something interesting a bit simpler.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jun 27, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*



			
				ceacar99 said:
			
		

> there is also SOME chance that i will post chapter one from my book to get people's opinions on it. however thats not very likely and i wont post any other chapters then chapter 1, just kinda a precaution to protect my work.... one note, the character names in the story above are the same as some in my book, i just used them because they were what came to me(well i was writing alot about them )



While I do admire anyone's ability to write action that flows well, did you notice that you shift tenses from present to past? Stick with the past, the present feels very awkward for the scene.



			
				SilencedEmotions said:
			
		

> Well, um, I kinda write. *pokes my sig*.
> 
> I'm at a writers block and so my story is on a hold. both that I'm working on.
> I do have a short story and the first chap up, though. if you feel like looken at em.
> ...



I shall.

*EDIT*: I tried reading your story, but Word asks me to convert it from _something_. I don't know what this error means, but no matter what I do, it comes out as garbled text. Could you reupload it? Maybe that would help.



			
				Nikyusha said:
			
		

> Writing is all good and fun, but the sad truth it that some people genuinely believe anyone can write. You will see that in effect in certain things, bad speeches are one possibility, websites is another. There's more but those two examples are enough for now.
> 
> Since my English is terrible, I'm on hold until I gain a bit more understanding on grammar and other things in the language. Till then, no fiction from me.
> 
> It's a handy idea you have there though, might make finding something interesting a bit simpler.



Two things. Anyone can write like anyone can talk (i.e., communicate); not everyone can write _well_. And while some might argue that not everyone has the same potential, through a lengthy process of reading, writing, and getting feedback, any serious writer should be able to improve their writing over time.

Second, do you want to write? Because proper grammar and spelling do not a good writer make. The substance of writing is in plot, in character, and especially in conflict; if you have ideas for plots, go ahead and slop them onto a page. Show them to people like me, who will be able to critique your writing and your structural problems separately. You _can_ learn by doing.


----------



## ceacar99 (Jun 27, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*

thx for the tip take walker, there is a reason why with my polished works i print it out, highlight all the problems(after i spell check, lol) and fix them on my computer about 40 times. ive had about 10 people so far help me edit and correct chapter one of my book . i might post chapter one after all, it might be a good "teaser", lol.


----------



## SilencedEmotions (Jun 27, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*



			
				TakeWalker said:
			
		

> SilencedEmotions said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've had that problem before. I have it under word pad, as well. I think I'm going to upload that into scraps. The one I have up now, though, is under microsoft word.doc. when I get a chance, I'll throw up the one on wordpad.  I dunno why it asks you to convert. it should do that automatically and still be readable. which version do you have?


----------



## TakeWalker (Jun 27, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*



			
				ceacar99 said:
			
		

> ive had about 10 people so far help me edit and correct chapter one of my book .



Who are these people? o.o This is the sort of thing I'm trying to accomplish with this thread!



			
				SilencedEmotions said:
			
		

> TakeWalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's Word 2000.  I've never had this problem before coming to this site (although, I don't think I've opened too many word docs from the 'net), though I can say that your submission isn't the first I've had this problem with. I just don't know what they want me to convert it from.


----------



## Swampwulf (Jun 27, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*

What precisely are you looking for?
It seems to me that it's not so much a *writer*, but perhaps an Editor that you're seeking from the tone of your previous posts.
Two completely different critters and skill sets.
I'm a halfway decent writer, but I'm a *lousy* editor.
I tend to want to completely re-write things to put my 'flavor' in it.
Not what a writer wasn't to happen in most cases.

For reference, my stuff can be found on my website:
http://www.swampwulf.com
Click on the 'Red's writing' link
*WARNING* Adult content


----------



## Wolf E. Urameshi (Jun 27, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*

Meh. I write as well... though I have yet to post a written something in my FA page. I do have, however, an OLD fanficshit--err, fanfiction.net page. I'm not updating it anymore because FF is being very abusive with its users. 

Please click here.

Please note, some stories are old, and as such, might not have that good grammar. But in actuality, I think I have a good command of grammar. I'll see about posting a story in my FA page soon.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jun 27, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*

...Writers aren't always editors, too? This both does and does not shock me.

I'm looking for people who both write and read, though. I want to flex my critiquing muscles, and I want others to do the same for me. Yes, this thread was meant to be entirely self-serving, but since it seems so few people have the time/ability to do serious editing, I've been trying to just give FA writers some spotlight.


----------



## Wolf E. Urameshi (Jun 27, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*

Wah, you posted before me. You ought to read above.


----------



## Arka (Jun 27, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*

I do quite a bit of writing, although none of it is furry.  I don't know that I'd be able to produce anything worth reading.


----------



## Swampwulf (Jun 28, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*



			
				TakeWalker said:
			
		

> ...Writers aren't always editors, too? This both does and does not shock me.
> 
> I'm looking for people who both write and read, though. I want to flex my critiquing muscles, and I want others to do the same for me. Yes, this thread was meant to be entirely self-serving, but since it seems so few people have the time/ability to do serious editing, I've been trying to just give FA writers some spotlight.



 Some are, but most, unfortunately, aren't.
I've been told, quite politely, that my writing style is a bit 'florid' and I tend to over-write things, and abuse adjectives and adverbs. *shrugs*
It was most definitely a gift to me to have a 'real' editor go through and mark-up my story before it was published.
Showed me a lot of my consistently weak ways of handling things like environment and interplay between characters.
I tend, when I write a story initially, so simply write the 'movie' I see in my head and go back later and try to make it 'flow'.
The simple observation that it there should be only *one* voice ( character speaking ) in each paragraph opened my eyes and really helped me polish my stuff.

Hopefully, when the next version of the Furaffinity GUI comes out, it'll have a 'Clubs' feature so we can all ge together and collaberate on things, and present stuff to folks from a central location, but till then, I think organising anything is going to mostly be spinning our wheels.
Thumbs up to you for making the effort though.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jun 28, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*



			
				Wolf E. Urameshi said:
			
		

> Wah, you posted before me. You ought to read above.



I hate to say it, but for reasons I refer to as "political", I do not ever look at fanfiction.net. :|



			
				Arka said:
			
		

> I do quite a bit of writing, although none of it is furry.Â Â I don't know that I'd be able to produce anything worth reading.



Hey, none of my writing so far is furry. <.< Submit something and link to it here. No one (well, no one worth listening to) will insult you, the worst that'll happen is your writing style gets torn apart.  You never know until you try!



			
				Swampwulf said:
			
		

> Some are, but most, unfortunately, aren't.
> I've been told, quite politely, that my writing style is a bit 'florid' and I tend to over-write things, and abuse adjectives and adverbs. *shrugs*
> It was most definitely a gift to me to have a 'real' editor go through and mark-up my story before it was published.
> Showed me a lot of my consistently weak ways of handling things like environment and interplay between characters.
> ...



Despite the fact that I seem to be decent with looking at others' stories, I'm incapable of doing the same for myself, which is why I'm so looking for people to read my stuff! Not to mention, detailed critiques or no, having a second set of eyes go over your writing is always a good idea.

I like the sound of the clubs thing. It would render this thread completely obsolete, which would rock. The new FA is going to be a land of sunshine and rainbows, innit?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 28, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*

If I can get my lazy bum to start writing the first chapter of Nightscout, I'll give you the links. You seem to read comics, so the plot won't be much weird in essence. XD


----------



## Wolf E. Urameshi (Jun 28, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*



			
				TakeWalker said:
			
		

> Wolf E. Urameshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]

I guess I can relate- the site's slowly falling. I mean, everything was just fine when they just started to erase stuff without explanations. That's why I don't log in to Fanficshit.net anymore. And I probably never will. However, I was also thinking about moving my writings to DA and FA. Once I do so, I'll post links.


----------



## SilencedEmotions (Jun 28, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*

hmm, well, I write on 11. so..... I dunno.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/630803/

.rtf  file I sent to Merks.. 
hopefully it works.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jun 28, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*



			
				WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> If I can get my lazy bum to start writing the first chapter of Nightscout, I'll give you the links. You seem to read comics, so the plot won't be much weird in essence. XD



Who, me? c.c I don't read comics.



			
				SilencedEmotions said:
			
		

> hmm, well, I write on 11. so..... I dunno.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/630803/
> 
> ...



Amazingly, I caught it from the front page.  I'm wondering if maybe the bells messed up the previous attempt. At any rate, it's working for me now, and I'll give you some comments once I've read it.


----------



## SilencedEmotions (Jun 28, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*



			
				TakeWalker said:
			
		

> SilencedEmotions said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome! ^_^. I'll save under .rtf more often, then.. maybe both, just to make sure. I dunno. but, thanks for reading it ^_^


----------



## TakeWalker (Jun 29, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*

I find that reformatting the story as text also work well, since it's the only filetype FA will inline.

Granted, I started doing that out of a misguided notion that having to click one more thing would prevent someone from wanting to read a story. It certainly hasn't stopped _me_.


----------



## Hisstor (Jun 29, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*

its odd this system on Fa im just not use to be unable to see the srories and that i have to dowload it just to read and find out what it was....

the only thing stopping me cus i want to know what i am reading before i start ...theres no real pre descript

i have a large novel series on Yiffstar with 5 chapters..soon 6 but dont think i would get much attention here ..

i like th eidea of doing comission stories but never really done thatbefore


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 29, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*

Hmm... I was under the impression back in AL that you were into comics specifically Batman and X-Men, Take.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jun 29, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*



			
				WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> Hmm... I was under the impression back in AL that you were into comics specifically Batman and X-Men, Take.



Technically, the only comics I've ever read in my life were two issues of Transformers, one of GI Joe, and a smattering of Sonic the Hedgehog, Ghost Rider, and X-Men.

On the other hand, I'm very much into superhero TV, movies, RPGs, etc. That's where most of my knowledge comes from.



			
				Hisstor said:
			
		

> the only thing stopping me cus i want to know what i am reading before i start ...theres no real pre descript



That's unfortunately up to the author to provide. Those who don't provide adequate description may find few people reading their stories. Of course, if they have, say, a circle of readers already acquainted with their works, they may not be too concerned with describing their work to outsiders.  It's a problem I wish there was a solution to, but I don't think you can force people to provide detailed descriptions of their writing.


----------



## Arka (Jun 29, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*



			
				TakeWalker said:
			
		

> Hey, none of my writing so far is furry. <.< Submit something and link to it here. No one (well, no one worth listening to) will insult you, the worst that'll happen is your writing style gets torn apart.  You never know until you try!


I tend to write things that are...well, okay.Â Â One of my stories was about a destitute, morbidly obese sewer worker named Earl.Â Â 

Still reading?  I don't believe you.  

Earl gets a call late at night to unclog a sewer line in the middle of downtown.Â Â The mainline's clogged with a moving, sentient obstruction.Â Â After some handy cricket-bat work, a team of workers including Earl remove the obstruction, which turns out to be a pile of mangled, angry midgets.Â Â Most of the midgets look abused, or in complete psychological shock.Â Â 

Earl knows you can't flush a whole midget.

After a brief interrogation, Earl discovers that the person who flushed them was Dan Rathers.Â Â (Yes, Rathers.Â Â Not Rather.Â Â That would probably be libel.)Â Â Dan had an orgy at his mansion and rented the midgets as sexual aides.Â Â After he was done, he disposed of them the same way you'd dispose of a condom.Â Â Down the toilet.Â Â However, the fact that the midgets were successfully flushed is proof Dan is using an illegal (read: superior) Canadian toilet.Â Â 5.3 gallons per flush.Â Â I made that figure up.

Earl tells the cops, who then get a police warrant to search Dan's house.Â Â They discover that the Canadian toilet Dan is using is linked to a terrorist supplier.Â Â The terrorist organization is al-Quebec.Â Â That isn't to say the province is a terrorist organization, just the angry radicals that want Quebec to secede.Â Â Anyway, shit goes down and Dan and all the midgets get a huge reward for helping reign in the terrorists, and they all live together in Dan's now-vacant penthouse.

The End.

Another story I wrote is much shorter, and it's about an elementary school janitor who hates children so much, he poisons their tater tots.Â Â It's magical.


----------



## Wolf E. Urameshi (Jun 29, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*



			
				Arka said:
			
		

> TakeWalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oooooo... kay... *creeped out XD* Not a bad plot, but it was... weird.


----------



## Arka (Jun 29, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*



			
				Wolf E. Urameshi said:
			
		

> Arka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD

That's the usual reaction.  *hugs you for meeting expectations*  I love you all, dear readers.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 30, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*

Well then it's ok, since usually TAS adaptations are accurate (save for ones like Spiderman).


----------



## Wolf E. Urameshi (Jun 30, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*



			
				Arka said:
			
		

> That's the usual reaction.  *hugs you for meeting expectations*  I love you all, dear readers.



Yay! 

Hmm, now that I think about it, I'll write a special gift for a dear friend of mine. I'll post the link when I write it... IF I do it before we move fully into Boston. IF.


----------



## Hisstor (Jul 2, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*

mmm maybe then we could have a story section somewhere that we can have a suggestion thread where ppl say whats the best stories they have read on FA 

or equally invite others to read their's with a descrip or excerp from their stories


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 2, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*



			
				Hisstor said:
			
		

> mmm maybe then we could have a story section somewhere that we can have a suggestion thread where ppl say whats the best stories they have read on FA
> 
> or equally invite others to read their's with a descrip or excerp from their stories



That's actually part of what this thread is about. o.o Do you have favorite stories/authors? Share 'em with us!


----------



## ceacar99 (Jul 3, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*



			
				TakeWalker said:
			
		

> ...Writers aren't always editors, too? This both does and does not shock me.
> 
> I'm looking for people who both write and read, though. I want to flex my critiquing muscles, and I want others to do the same for me. Yes, this thread was meant to be entirely self-serving, but since it seems so few people have the time/ability to do serious editing, I've been trying to just give FA writers some spotlight.



if you honestly want critique on a piece i will help. one thing that you should realise however is that i dont bother with spell checking and grammar, i deal with the real meat of the piece. how you introduce characters, how your story flows, and what you spend valuable words on in your piece. so ya, if you want something like that drop me a line.... 

btw, all the people who reviewed chapter one of my book were friends and family, one though was a english teacher(what am i saying, both my grandparrents helped too and they were teachers too! lol)


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 3, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*



			
				ceacar99 said:
			
		

> if you honestly want critique on a piece i will help. one thing that you should realise however is that i dont bother with spell checking and grammar, i deal with the real meat of the piece. how you introduce characters, how your story flows, and what you spend valuable words on in your piece. so ya, if you want something like that drop me a line....



You know, that's actually the way you're supposed to do it. <.< Having been raised in the standard prescriptivist vein, it's still very hard for me to concentrate solely on the substance and ignore the structure.


----------



## Pensive (Jul 3, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*

I'm a writer. Unfortunately, I only post my writing on dA:
http://pen-scribe.deviantart.com/

AND YAY :'D ALMOST NO SAD POETRY ON MY PAGE.
I write a little of everything.
From poetry, to short stories, to articles.


----------



## Marjask (Jul 3, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*

I post my writing on both dA and FA....but most of it is on dA.

http://marjask.deviantart.com/

my FA is the same.


----------



## ceacar99 (Jul 3, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*



			
				TakeWalker said:
			
		

> ceacar99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



focusing on substance and ignoreing gramatic structure is one of the reasons why i believe the lord of the rings serries isnt as great as everyone lets on, lol. you'll find that i am VERY good at picking apart what someone has wrote or said and finding the real meanings and truths in what is said. do you want me to browse through your works and critique or do you want something in specific given the once to doesen over .


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 3, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*



			
				ceacar99 said:
			
		

> TakeWalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know, even if you _do_ look at structure, Lord of the Rings was terrible. The man was a fantastic linguist, but couldn't write for beans.

As for my works... well, I keep saying I'm editing my series, but the fact is, I haven't been. Thus, the window of opportunity is still open.

FA link: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/takewalker

If you want to comment on my poetry too, feel free, but I'm not in the habit of editing poems, just FYI.


----------



## Arka (Jul 3, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*



			
				TakeWalker said:
			
		

> ceacar99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm much better at commenting on prose rather than poetry.

I read your poetry.  I like how it has an easy style with language that manages to be straightforward yet descriptive.  That's hard to do.  I also like how it actually tells a small story instead of simply describing feelings or random images in two-line vignettes.  I like how you didn't try to get too fancy with the rhythm, and didn't put too much emphasis on rhyming the last word of every other line.  

I'd comment in the right place rather than here, but I'm here, and I'm still kind of new to FA.  ^^


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 4, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*



			
				Arka said:
			
		

> I read your poetry.Â Â I like how it has an easy style with language that manages to be straightforward yet descriptive.Â Â That's hard to do.Â Â I also like how it actually tells a small story instead of simply describing feelings or random images in two-line vignettes.Â Â I like how you didn't try to get too fancy with the rhythm, and didn't put too much emphasis on rhyming the last word of every other line.Â Â
> 
> I'd comment in the right place rather than here, but I'm here, and I'm still kind of new to FA.Â Â ^^



Don't be shy about commenting on the main site. <.< So I know which ones you're talking about.  I happen to like metered and rhymed poetry as well as free-form, I just didn't include any in those five. I tend to be a serious structure Nazi when it comes to meter and rhyme, however. >.> You will see no extra syllables or half-rhymes from me.


----------



## Jade-Starrz (Jul 5, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*

I love to write. If you want my DA to see some of my stuff drop me a line via PM. 
Or note me on DA. Jade-Starrz


----------



## Versilaryan (Jul 6, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*

Huzzah for meter-Nazis. *high-fives*

*raises hand* Ooh! Ooh! I write whiny, tweenie emo-poetry! =D

I'd like to nominate my friend Marjask. http://www.furaffinity.net/user/marjask/
His writing isn't stellar uber-amazing, but his grammar is good in my book (And if you know the literary whoppers of critiques I throw from time to time, that's pretty difficult to achieve). Writes mostly TF, but he's a writer first and foremost. Although, if you want to get technical, he's an RPer before that.

I'm rambling again, aren't I?


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 7, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*

I uh... am writing/typing this http://www.fanfiction.net/s/3636105/1/ although I'm not very good at coming up with things.


----------



## Muddobbers (Jul 7, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*

I write scaly stories, but they're all, well, the adult type.  Not sure if you want these kind or not.  I'm still developing a good style to keep the story flowing evenly without getting too dramatic and cliche.  It's pretty fun, though.  I think I'm getting better as I practice a more and more.

http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/muddobbers/

I could write normal fantasy stuff as well, depending on the time I have and the mood I'm in.

I have one big problem to overcome, though.  I am absolutely horrible at creating female dialog.  I'm trying to find how a woman on the site writes for conversation, but there aren't too many out there that I've seen..


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 7, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*

Ah, makes me wanna read the rest of Alps' Sirius Saga >< *Crys*


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 11, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*

Bumping for self-promotion.

If anyone's wondered about my writing, here's my latest submission, a revision of a previous entry: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/652177/

Anime-styled fantasy action is the name of the game.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 12, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*

Double-posting for the sake of anyone interested in this thread. You all may want to check out this thread elsewhere on the boards, and chime in.


----------



## Wolf E. Urameshi (Jul 12, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*

I recently re-discovered my stash of writings, XD. Once I put them up in FA (IF I put them up) I'll post a link here.


----------



## Tide (Jul 26, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*

HI, I have a story that I want read and commented. If you please do that, thanks.  I changed alot from its original work, if you want i will post that at a later time. My story is: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/682413/   
thank you for your time.


----------



## TheGru (Jul 26, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*

I'm a new writer as well, and my page could use some action, also check these people out, they're writers I've known for awhile:
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/poetigress (best one right here!)
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/clydedale/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/nightmask/


----------



## Morrigan (Jul 26, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*

I've written one story ... well not so much a story but a narrative of a real life happening in my case. I wrote it quickly so I know it has tons of grammatical and spelling issues, but I wasn't writing it for an English class so *shrug*. Anyway, I was going to write more of my experiences in narrative, but since it only got a lukewarm reception at best I haven't really had that much urging to write another. You can check it out in my gallery by clicking my sig if you would like.


----------



## TheResult (Jul 26, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*

I do a lot of "literate" Roleplay in my spare time, and when I'm in the mood, I do write. I've been told that when I do, my stories are captivating, and my form of writing is _almost_ poetic in the way that it flows. If and when I actually get some writing out on FA, I'll be sure to let you know.


----------



## Tide (Jul 26, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*



			
				Tide said:
			
		

> HI, I have a story that I want read and commented. If you please do that, thanks.  I changed alot from its original work, if you want i will post that at a later time. My story is: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/682413/
> thank you for your time.



Now, along with my story I have two poems. One of them is in Japanese and the other is in English.
English: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/685682/
Japanese: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/685686


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 26, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*



			
				TheGru said:
			
		

> I'm a new writer as well, and my page could use some action, also check these people out, they're writers I've known for awhile:
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/poetigress (best one right here!)
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/clydedale/
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/nightmask/



Oh, and allow me to second poetigress. I just ran into her works today and was going to mention her name, but it looks like I got beat to it.


----------



## TheGru (Jul 27, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*

Bumping to point out another good writer I know.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/tenza/


----------



## themocaw (Aug 2, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*

I've done some stuff.  I'm a bit of a hack, but some people like me, so I guess I'm doing something right.


----------



## Orlith Nemeth (Aug 3, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*

Heres the first chapter of a little story I'm writing, I've only done the one chapter, but I'm hopeing to start writing more soon >.=.<

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/622795/

Edit: ooo i actually got around to doing a second chapter ^.=.^

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/703497/


----------



## TheGru (Aug 8, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*

I've found an amazing writer, who's just starting out.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/vixyyfox/

Visit her page for awesome stories and poetry.


----------



## Tide (Aug 13, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*

Hi,  I finaly finished a new story I'm working on: http://www.fyraffinity.net/view/716734/
Please check it out whenever, ok.  I will have more than one part, because it would not make sense otherwise. Well, bye and please comment it, thanks.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 29, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*

Moved this thread to proper forum


----------



## Kemmy (Nov 29, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*



			
				TakeWalker said:
			
		

> Woot links! o/ I've also found at least one dude with some good fiction on my own.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/graveyardgreg




Graveyard Greg, love his work, especially his comic; "Carpe Diem"

anyways, I'm a writer, have a story going right now, but it's going a major overhaul, lots of changes... though I kept the first chapter on my FA

http://www.furaffinity.com/user/kemmy

>.>
Tottaly NOT pimping my own stuff...
<.<


----------



## TakeWalker (Nov 30, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*

Now that this thread's been revived somewhat, I'm going to rework the opening post and archive everything that's been presented so far. I've probably got a few to add, myself. Just gotta find some time first. c.c


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 30, 2007)

*RE: Looking for writers*

I have some stories but to be honest it's hard for me to come up with ways to use some characters I made - I'm thinking of just writing a short one of my character Doug.


----------



## TakeWalker (Nov 30, 2007)

First post updated. Please check it out, people.

A note: I haven't included links for sites outside FA, as the point of this is somewhat to keep up a network for writers on this site. I may include them later if public opinion demands it.

(And yes, my 'praise' for myself is meant to be funny. )


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm a little peeved with FA right now. I've uploaded two documents but the site wont open .doc for everyone to read off of without having to download yet. I'm in the process of putting things into a .txt until the .doc issue is resolved.


----------



## Keaalu (Dec 1, 2007)

Self-promotion is okay, I hope...? 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/907182/ - just the first part of a little notion that's been kicking around in my brainpan. I've been told it's good, but my reviewer may have been biased. 

Someone told me to "get out there more" (I'm the sort to shrink into shadows and just wait for people to trip over me), so this is me doing as I'm told. Â¬_Â¬


----------



## TakeWalker (Dec 1, 2007)

Ehh, I kinda gave the previous self-promoters an in just because they'd already posted before I did the archiving. But, eh, there just won't be anything said about you until someone else says it.  Fair enough?


----------



## Kindar (Dec 2, 2007)

somehow I'm not surprised that I managed to be missed by everyone on here

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kindar/


----------



## Kathmandu (Dec 2, 2007)

You need to drop what you are doing and go read this guy's work. Now! He is one of the Furry Masters. http://www.furaffinity.net/user/wirewolf/

and if you feel so inclined, go read my stuff. http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kathmandu/


----------



## TheGru (Dec 2, 2007)

Ooo, I've read a few of Wirewolf's works; _Fate Also Smiles_ is my favorite of his.

I noticed that I'm missing from this list! Self promotion time!
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/thegru/
My current huge work is _The Sorcerer's Apprentice_ and I have big future works planned for the upcoming year.


----------



## Poetigress (Dec 2, 2007)

I'll... let's see -- third the advice to check out Wirewolf, particularly "Fate Also Smiles" and "The Orphan Shreds."  Though I don't like to sound like I'm playing favorites -- after all, the Thursday Prompt group is just slopping over with underappreciated talent.  8)

I remember this thread, but I don't think I ever posted in it...  Anyway, I'm here.  Hi.  >^_^<


----------



## TakeWalker (Dec 2, 2007)

Main post updated!

Welcome aboard, Poey!  Don't worry about it, you're already on the list.


----------



## zontan (Dec 3, 2007)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/shizuka/

Shizuka is an amzing writer. One of the best I've found on FA, period. She doesn't have much stuff yet, but the two stories she does have are amazing. The first is 50 pages and it kept me reading the entire way through.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/llyander/

Llyander is also an amazing writer. You'll note his writings all have a similar theme, but if you like gryphons or vore (or both), check him out. He's the best writer in that genre that I've found.

I write too, but I'm not self-promoting myself because I've hated every single piece I've written in the last two months. Grr.


----------



## Poetigress (Dec 10, 2007)

TakeWalker said:
			
		

> Main post updated!



As that list gets longer, you may want to switch to alphabetical order instead of chronological.



> you're already on the list.



*reads comment under the link and blushes*  Thanks.  >^_^<


----------



## TakeWalker (Dec 10, 2007)

Poetigress said:
			
		

> As that list gets longer, you may want to switch to alphabetical order instead of chronological.


Already considering it. c.c


----------



## Winter (Apr 8, 2008)

I'll add a vote for Kathmandu. Great stories!

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kathmandu/


----------



## Damaratus (Apr 8, 2008)

I'd throw Comidacomida in there.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/comidacomida/

I haven't had the chance to read as much of her stuff as I'd like, but she's really quite skilled.

Also Swamprat and Swampwulf http://www.furaffinity.net/user/swamprat/ and http://www.furaffinity.net/user/swampwulf I can't put my finger on what's so nice about reading their stories, but at times they can be rather comforting.  Given, for swampwulf you'll have to ask him personally to read any of his works, or buy the book that he had his stories published in.  

I'd put in a plug for myself, I but I haven't gotten anything properly written in a good year or more. >.>


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 8, 2008)

Whoa, forgot about this thread! Updated the first post, hope people use it once more to find some good writers!


----------



## Anubis16 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hmm, I don't see Xipoid on the list.  I'm surprised, he's one of the best writers on FA.


----------



## Swampwulf (Apr 9, 2008)

Damaratus said:
			
		

> Given, for swampwulf you'll have to ask him personally to read any of his works, or buy the book that he had his stories published in.



Thank you Damaratus.
You're very kind to think of my writing.
No need to *ask* though.
I've got a big chunk of stuff up on my webpage:
www.swampwulf.com
Just go over to the 'Red's writing' link and there ya go!
Smut for days.


----------



## Toonces (Apr 9, 2008)

Pyrostinger deserves to be up there, most certainly. I think he's got a talent for characters, especially through dialog which he writes better than any other furry I've read.


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 9, 2008)

Anubis16 said:
			
		

> Hmm, I don't see Xipoid on the list.  I'm surprised, he's one of the best writers on FA.



Well, no one's recommended him yet. Is his FA handle Xipoid as well?


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 9, 2008)

Arius_Ex. http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ariusex/
He's definitely got a unique writing style, since he uses the first person. He does it brilliantly, though. All that he has up on his page right now are some Star Fox fan fictions, but they're fantastic, trust me.


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 9, 2008)

TakeWalker said:
			
		

> Is his FA handle Xipoid as well?




Well, you caught me. Though, it is quite safe to assume that any "Xipoid" you see is likely to be me, unless it is a "Xipoid" from somewhere near Norway or a misspelling of "Xiphoid".


----------



## Anubis16 (Apr 9, 2008)

TooncesFA said:
			
		

> Pyrostinger deserves to be up there, most certainly. I think he's got a talent for characters, especially through dialog which he writes better than any other furry I've read.




I second that motion.  He is indeed a very talented writer.


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 9, 2008)

Actually, I suggest Mr. Tshaw. His work can be quite splendid.


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 9, 2008)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> TakeWalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One can never be too sure, and I like to be precise. :3 Anyway, yer up!


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Apr 13, 2008)

I've been unable to submit any more of my story for 3 weeks, I'll try and catch up next week. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/Lanceleoghauni


----------



## Poetigress (Apr 17, 2008)

Two that aren't yet on the list:

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/metassus
Very nice short work, and also excellent photography if you're so inclined...

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/slyford
Intriguing concepts and polished writing.  Especially if you like transformation and/or rabbits.  >^_^<


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 17, 2008)

What? We left Metassus off the list? A travesty. It has been rectified.


----------



## comidacomida (Apr 29, 2008)

Damaratus said:


> I'd throw Comidacomida in there.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/comidacomida/
> 
> I haven't had the chance to read as much of his stuff as I'd like, but he's really quite skilled.




Hey!  Thanks for the acknowledgement, Damaratus!

(Had to do a minor pronoun change though... guess that's what I get for using a nickname that ends with an "a").


----------



## kitreshawn (May 10, 2008)

Your list has gotten long enough I think you should probably try putting it into some sort of order.  Alphabetic makes the most sense, but it really shouldn't matter so long as you're consistent.


----------



## Poetigress (May 10, 2008)

I'll second that.  It might also be helpful (if time-consuming) to add a note in there specifying whether the writer does primarily general-audience, primarily adult, or a mix of both, so people can find good writers who do the kind of work they're looking to read.


----------



## TakeWalker (May 10, 2008)

Well, I'm willing to alphabetize the list (I'm good at that sort of thing), however noting what author writes what will be left as an exercise to the reader. I'm far enough behind on reading things as it is.

Addenda:

List is alphabetized. Thank you whoever suggested doing that, because it brought back the URL linkage lost in the board code transfer.

If you have something nice to say about a writer in the list, say it and I'll quote you! I usually edit praise to make it succinct, but everything up there is precisely what was said! Make sure you do the same if you have a writing category description to add, which I will include as a tag system after the author's name.

As tags start coming in, I will probably update the list to use the new "fa" tags, rather than the big clunky URLs we've got now.


----------



## Poetigress (May 12, 2008)

TakeWalker said:


> however noting what author writes what will be left as an exercise to the reader. I'm far enough behind on reading things as it is.



Well, you wouldn't have to read as much as click on the gallery and see what color most of the borders are, but it's kind of an extra, anyway.


----------



## StormKitty (May 26, 2008)

I've looked over the list at the beginning of this thread, and see that some of the authors whom I consider the best are listed, others are not.  

Personal favorites already listed that I'll second include nightmask, shizuka, themocaw, and wirewolf

Ones I don't see there yet include:
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/captainsaicin/ 
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/dotter/ (I'm not sure if all of his best work is on FA, but some of it is)
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/dynotaku/ (though mostly known for his art, the writing he's done is also excellent)
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/emerson/ (Carnal Combat has many favs)
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/nathancowan/ (Firefox and Technofox are incredible)
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/was1/ (he's been published and a GOH)

There are several others I've got my eye on whom I think are pretty good but these are the ones that stand out as being the best.  Finally, I'll pimp myself, since I've had others tell my one of my stories is the best they've ever read:

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/stormkitty/


----------



## lobosabio (May 26, 2008)

*Waves around*  Hey!  Hello?  Me?


----------



## kitreshawn (May 30, 2008)

*pokes for the list to be updated since its been about a month."


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (May 30, 2008)

kitreshawn said:


> *pokes for the list to be updated since its been about a month."



Maybe the rest of us just suck


----------



## TakeWalker (May 31, 2008)

Actually, this reminds me that I missed that last post. But the list is otherwise updated. And I'm on vacation, sorry guys, kinda hard to get internetting time. D:


----------



## TakeWalker (Jun 1, 2008)

Internet GET.

I updated the first post with StormKitty's pimpage. I also added kitreshawn, because I've really been enjoying his stuff. :3

And to you list poking people, I need URLs! I'll do nothing at all without them! Remember you can use the [fa] tag with your username, to make things simpler!


----------



## LINCARD1000 (Jun 1, 2008)

Is it considered rude, or bad ettiquette to suggest your own writing?

LINC


----------



## kitreshawn (Jun 1, 2008)

Several others have already so I don't see any reason why someone else cannot.

It is up to TakeWalker if he ultimately adds you to the list though so I suppose he should be making the rules.  ;P


----------



## TakeWalker (Jun 2, 2008)

It is not, just please PROVIDE A LINK TO YOUR FA PAGE IN YOUR POST because I refuse to guess what it may be.  And don't just tell me "it's the same as here" because I am lazy as hell. DO EET.


----------



## Furthlingam (Jun 7, 2008)

> I'm just not interested in reading poetry in general (it's so hard to comment on), and the majority of poetry on the internet fits that very cookie-cutter description.


 
You know, there's nothing wrong with the position that poetry that leaves most average readers with no comment (esp. if "I'm all but speechless at the awesomeness of that!" and cognates are allowed) is probably just *bad poetry*. Assuming it's really being read aloud (or at least properly heard aloud in one's head.)

I say that, having a fair amount of largely uncommented verse out on FA. ^_^


----------



## LINCARD1000 (Jul 5, 2008)

TakeWalker said:


> It is not, just please PROVIDE A LINK TO YOUR FA PAGE IN YOUR POST because I refuse to guess what it may be.  And don't just tell me "it's the same as here" because I am lazy as hell. DO EET.



Heh, I realize this.  However, I do not have enough faith in my own writing abilities just yet to want to spam a list full of good writers with my own offerings. 

So thank you... I shall go away and keep improving before I put my own stuff forward.  Thanks for the response


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 6, 2008)

Um... what?


----------



## Trinity_Wolf1990 (Oct 1, 2008)

I write but lately its been about my school work and everything. I'm trying to continue my own story which seems to be about 6 pages now. It's a Xanga


----------



## TakeWalker (Oct 1, 2008)

Need an FA page link there, chief.


----------



## duroc (Oct 4, 2008)

I think MLR should be add to your list.  I've only read a few of his Thursday Prompts, but each of his stories has a way of drawing me into a detailed world.  I think he's quite talented.

Here's the link:

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/mlr/

You have a nice list going here, with some very talented individuals on it.


----------



## TakeWalker (Oct 4, 2008)

I've designs to go through MLR's gallery myself. Thanks for getting him up there, and glad you like the list!


----------



## duroc (Nov 7, 2008)

All three of these writers are published for a reason.  They're quite talented.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/malin/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/rikoshi/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kyell/


----------



## TakeWalker (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you for your contribution! :3


----------



## Ponderer (Nov 28, 2008)

Hello all!

I'm simply offering an invite for people to see my own works, not trying to imply it must be on par with the greats of the site.   Though I have worked with full passion in the hopes it is, at least, the best I can currently produce.

As back-story, these stories began as something constructive to do during insomnia, a simple step in the process of writing a campaign world for the 'Furry Pirates' pen and paper RPG.  Since that time I got a few watchers (and ended up abandoning the game campaign due to lack of players).  Including someone who was very kind, and even went out of their way to make a picture of one of the characters!

One bit of feedback I received was that my story was at least decent at conveying itself to the reader, but disjointed in that I move the readers eye around too often.  I have afterward changed the style slightly to see if I was able to make a better story.  I submit it all here in hopes it will be found, if nothing else, enjoyable!

Heart's Fury, a tale set in the age of furry piracy.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ponderer/

Thanks, everyone, for your time.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Dec 26, 2008)

Well I'm a writer I've already posted up one chapter. That I guess people say they like but the way I wrote it made it feel "dead". So I'm working on making the next chapter with a little more depth on the characters and whats going on
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/adrianfolf/


----------



## TakeWalker (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey, it's always nice to have a reason to update this thread. :3 Thanks.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Dec 27, 2008)

Yay I've been noticed <3


----------



## TakeWalker (Dec 27, 2008)

Also, you're handily first on the list.  Go alphabet.


----------



## Alex Cross (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm a writer, but I have removed my adult stories from my FA page.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/alexcross

I still have works up on Yiffstar. Look up Ace Frawley.


----------



## TakeWalker (Dec 31, 2008)

I had no idea, actually.  I thought you were just a music guy!


----------



## mottled.kitten (Dec 31, 2008)

Why doesn't Kyell have flavor text?! He's like the best author out there T_T .....

*insert shameless plug* words-are-wind


----------



## Exedus (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm a writer, but most of my stuff is macro/micro works. Every now and then I have some that aren't, but not all the time. http://www.furaffinity.net/user/Exedus


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 1, 2009)

mottled.kitten said:


> Why doesn't Kyell have flavor text?! He's like the best author out there T_T .....



Because no one had said anything about him...

Whoops, spoke too soon. :B


----------



## Meze (Jan 5, 2009)

I am so happy that I get to make this rec...

Corbelle is a very old friend of mine, and a published erotica author - she writes novels for Torquere Press. She's venturing into the world of anthro/shapeshifting stories now and has posted some exerpts from her upcoming stories to her account here.

Her characters are wonderfully written and full of personality, and the settings she creates for her stories are always very, very rich, though she doesn't bog down her stories with details - it's like getting off an airplane in a new country and finding yourself immersed in something new, interesting, and sometimes familiar.


----------



## Stinkdog (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm a writer.  Always looking for constructive feedback too.  I usually write longer fiction (typically 40-50,000 words) in chapter format.  I also post poetry sometimes when I'm feeling poetic.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/stinkdog/


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 15, 2009)

Welcome to da list. :B


----------



## EmoWolf (Feb 11, 2009)

Ouch. I just clicked on a couple links, and it looks like I'm getting my but kicked.
But what can I say? I'm sure everybody on that list is at least 10yr's older than I am.
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/nothingmore12/
I suppose I can learn a lot in this forum too.
Poetry form when I'm bored.
Stories when I'm imaginative.


----------



## TakeWalker (Feb 11, 2009)

Welcome to our glorious family of investors. :V


----------



## EmoWolf (Feb 12, 2009)

TakeWalker said:


> Welcome to our glorious family of investors. :V


Tip: Don't invest in gold, or my country's going down the toilet.


----------



## Shouden (Feb 12, 2009)

If someone wants to help get my name on the list, that'd be sweet! I've been writing since I was in kindergarten. I have a book and a story published. I used to have my own website, but at the moment it's down. If you want to check out my work, you can click on the little paw symbol or click here

I am going to start looking for requests once I figure out how to get paid for it. Warning, though, at the moment, I only have Notepad. But all the proceeds for any request will be going towards getting a new iMac. Once I figure and set everything out, I will list prices. Anyway, later everyone.


----------



## TakeWalker (Feb 12, 2009)

Protip: You provide a link to your FA page, you're on the list. :V Congrats.


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 12, 2009)

TakeWalker said:


> Protip: You provide a link to your FA page, you're on the list. :V Congrats.





Shouden said:


> If someone wants to help get my name on the list, that'd be sweet! I've been writing since I was in kindergarten. I have a book and a story published. I used to have my own website, but at the moment it's down. If you want to check out my work, you can click on the little paw symbol or click here





Shouden said:


> If you want to check out my work, you can click on the little paw symbol or click here





Shouden said:


> click here





Shouden said:


> here



TakeWalker, you silly... canine.


Wait... what?


----------



## Shouden (Feb 12, 2009)

Xipoid, I think you're the silly one.

Thanks for putting me on the list, Walker. 'preciate it.


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 12, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/rilvor/


Get rid of the old Spiritwolf link, I haven't used that account in months

Edit: I'd love it if someone looked at my stuff, yes it has a lot of work to be done but I like to think I've gotten better.


----------



## TakeWalker (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes, Xipoid, I meant that he _had_ provided the link, therefore, on the list he goes!

Also, oh-ho! An update! Sure thing, Rilvy ol' buddy ol' pal.


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 13, 2009)

TakeWalker said:


> Yes, Xipoid, I meant that he _had_ provided the link, therefore, on the list he goes!
> 
> Also, oh-ho! An update! Sure thing, Rilvy ol' buddy ol' pal.




I figured that one out after I posted, but then I felt my reply was too golden as is to void.


----------



## Zeichwolf (Feb 14, 2009)

Heh, I feel so shameless promoting myself, but it's mostly for the sake of feedback, y'know? One can only improve so much on their own- seeing it from another angle always seems to help.

As it is... I only currently have one story series in progress, as well as a side-story I did as a trade for a friend, but other than that, I've done quite a bit of writing in the four years I've been at it. I've made about four (five?) starts at a novel, but something always happens to hold it up. Hopefully my time is a little more free in the future- I wanna publish at least one work in my lifetime!

Anywho, linkie link for all you folks: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/Zeichwolf


----------



## Shouden (Feb 14, 2009)

That's okay, man, I've been writing for about twenty years, and have only finished and published one novel of about 20 attempts. So, just keep at it. Novels are freakin' hard to write. Especially when you're used to writing short stories. Series are good practice for writing Novels, because both deal with a single story line that's dragged out over a longer period of time with a lot of details.

Anyways, keep up the good work.


----------



## TakeWalker (Feb 14, 2009)

Welcome to the bottom of the list, zeichwolf!  It means you're more accessible.


----------



## lobosabio (Feb 15, 2009)

Second time around:

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/lobosabio


----------



## TakeWalker (Feb 16, 2009)

Second time's the charm! :V

For the record, if you post yourself, or anyone else for that matter, and I don't respond within 24 hours (48 on the weekends!), either post again or drop me a PM. I'm on this board twice a day (unless I'm at my girlfriend's place <3), I really have no excuse for missing posts.


----------



## cpam (Feb 17, 2009)

I do a little bit of writing now and then... comics and prose.  Afraid the only thing I have up on Furaffinity is one story excerpt though...

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/cpam/


----------



## Graveyard Greg (Feb 28, 2009)

Duroc of FA is a writer to watch for.
Rikoshi's novel Thousand Leaves is worth every penny.
Jakebe makes poetry that even I like to read.
Metassus is an underrated writer who sparks my muse.


----------



## TakeWalker (Mar 1, 2009)

Thank you for the praise, and also for getting duroc on the list! 

Remember folks, I do quote raves and reviews, so if there's an author you want to pimp out, just post here!


----------



## Keaoden (Mar 2, 2009)

I know I only have one story series, thats just started but thats because I am in  need of quite a lot of feedback on what I have written ,and the rest, is all over on DA, but thats soon to change.

I'm a controversial Writer  

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/keaoden/


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Mar 12, 2009)

I guess I gotta submit something if I want on the list? Lol, okay, tomorrow.

To mention my novel right now though... 157 pages. get pwnd


----------



## Yorokonde2 (Mar 12, 2009)

I feel a bit silly for posting here. You all are talking about novels and series of stories... and here I am specializing in one-shots and short stories. XP Ah well, I might as well post myself up. I am always looking for criticism, even though I know that's hard on shorter stories.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/yorokonde/

I do look forward to entertaining you.


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Mar 14, 2009)

Actually I do lots of poetry too, some from my characters. Want to see some? Oh I'm so glad you do!!! >: )

I actually tried inventing my own style of poem; It's called a Quad. 4 syllable title, then four lines after the title, each consisting of four words. I'm thinking no rhyme scheme. Almost as annoying as a sonnet 

Lyrics Alone
Lyrics are interesting indeed
For sure they are,
But to sing about
life? Not my thing

It's really nothing worth bragging about. It kinda sucks. But it's what I do when I'm bored and only have 5 minutes. I wrote this listening to a jazz concert.


----------



## duroc (Mar 15, 2009)

He's had many things published within the fandom, and he writes some of the best action stories around.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/chipotle


----------



## TakeWalker (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments there, Duroc. 

And Volf, I seriously have no idea what your post is about. :|


----------



## Graveyard Greg (Mar 15, 2009)

Chipotle writes like I would like to write: well.

Malin is a writer whom I have a total man love for, he's that good.


----------



## TakeWalker (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for the comments! I'm going to have to check out this chipotle guy now.


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Mar 29, 2009)

What was the post about?  (reads it)

Wow. That was random.

Okay I do tend to ramble on uselessly. And write retarded poems :\ ... Let me just ask a question and stick to my point. I'd like to get on your list. I must need something to show for my resumÃ©, right? What kind of stuff would y'all need to see?

Hope that's better than the last two :|


----------



## TakeWalker (Mar 29, 2009)

Volf said:


> What was the post about?  (reads it)
> 
> Wow. That was random.
> 
> ...



What's your FA userpage? I only ask because I can't assume everyone has the same username on the site as well as the forums. That's all you need, sonny.


----------



## Henk86 (Mar 31, 2009)

Well I hope one day my work will be good enough to be recomended for the list, have to say though alot of you guys are extremely talented


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 1, 2009)

Henk86 said:


> Well I hope one day my work will be good enough to be recomended for the list, have to say though alot of you guys are extremely talented



Protip: I'm pretty sure I accept self-promotion. If I don't, then I do now. :V


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, my main page? okay. It's KingVolf. I only have one story up there now, but I may have some other stuff up soon on other writing sites (Redroom & Writing.com), and here. I'll provide links  

 My blasted novel sucks up so much of my schedule though  I'm really pushing to finish writing it in the next month or so


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 1, 2009)

'k :V


----------



## Henk86 (Apr 12, 2009)

TakeWalker said:


> Protip: I'm pretty sure I accept self-promotion. If I don't, then I do now. :V



Oh... okay. Here's my page...

It's not arrogant to promote myself is it?

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/henk/


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 12, 2009)

Henk86 said:


> It's not arrogant to promote myself is it?



If it is, then I'm one arrogant sonofabitch. :V

Welcome to the list, Brother Henk.


----------



## iBolt! (Apr 25, 2009)

I write fanfiction. None uploaded yet tho =\


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 26, 2009)

I recommend uploading some and then posting back here with your FA URL. :3


----------



## JonaWolf (Apr 26, 2009)

Another writer to add to the bunch. I have a couple of novels in progress and some short stories up on my page.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/jonawolf


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 26, 2009)

Welcome home.


----------



## Bluflare (Apr 28, 2009)

Bluflare the writer here callin myself out 
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/troc9116/


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 28, 2009)

All right, you're on. 

Also, I noticed the description needed cleaned up and did so. The list wasn't chronologically _and_ alphabetically ordered. >.<


----------



## MattyK (Apr 29, 2009)

I've writed quite abit in my time, namely for a "Medieval RP" in-the-works for Garry's Mod, any of you want an extract? It's the Canon on which the RP was themed.


----------



## Xiao (Apr 29, 2009)

I made an account here a few years ago before I began writing, but I have made a few stories, so if anyone wants to critique or comment, I'd appreciate it.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/cn91210/


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 29, 2009)

Updated. MattyK, I believe you're in the wrong thread.


----------



## TakeWalker (May 20, 2009)

Panzer, thank you so much for the links and the feedback!  Remember, guys, you can add feedback to anyone on the list who you might have read!

I have a question, though. This list is really starting to get weighty and cumbersome. Does anyone have ideas for making it a little more streamlined? Of course, taking it off the forums would kind of defeat the purpose, but... well, I'm just throwing that out there.


----------



## Xadera (May 20, 2009)

TakeWalker said:


> I have a question, though. This list is really starting to get weighty and cumbersome. Does anyone have ideas for making it a little more streamlined? Of course, taking it off the forums would kind of defeat the purpose, but... well, I'm just throwing that out there.


 
Categorizing the links might be helpful. It's just a matter of figuring out the categories... Genre's would be great, considering that most writers stick to one or two specific ones, and a writer can go under every genre they do. However, going through and figuring out exactly what allll those writers do would take _forever_. So maybe Noting each of them and asking what genre's they'd like to be put under would be helpful?

Another way to make it easier would be dividing by who suggested what. Like "TakeWalker's Picks" and "Duroc's Picks". That way it's easier for the people that are looking, since they can align themselves more with the suggesters' opinions of "good writing". Though, you'd probably have a category of "Self-Picks" for people who are suggesting themselves, which wouldn't work too well with the intended purpose of dividing this way...

You may also want to consider making a separate thread to divide these things. Like, this thread will be for suggesting, and the other thread would be specifically for the list. Unless you can sticky posts in a single thread so the new list-posts go to the top. That would work just as well.

There might also be forum code that will let you shrink the links to just the names, like the url= tags on the mainsite. Let's see if I can figure some out. Test: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/yorokonde/]Yorokonde[/url], <url=http://www.furaffinity.net/user/yorokonde/>Yorokonde</url>. Nope, those didn't work... Though, the bracketed start url tag seems to get lopped off with posting, so some sort of tag might work.


----------



## Yorokonde2 (May 20, 2009)

Xadera said:


> Stuff.



Odd that you would mention me, since I'm not on the front page anywhere. XD Or did you just pick a name out from the air?


----------



## Xadera (May 20, 2009)

Yorokonde2 said:


> Odd that you would mention me, since I'm not on the front page anywhere. XD Or did you just pick a name out from the air?


 
Oh, I just grabbed a link from the "Topic Review" when posting a reply. So, yeah, out of the air XD


----------



## nybx4life (May 20, 2009)

Maybe for your orgainization problem you can do what already has been suggested and organize all the links posted into a single person's post. Preferrably the 1st or 2nd person to post should do this.

As for writers, I have a writing account in Deviant Art.
www.nybx4life.deviantart.com

I guess I consider myself a good writer, obviously not the best, but in decent standings anyway.

I dunno if I should start going with fur stories since I'm here.....


----------



## Mangasama (May 20, 2009)

I'm kind of all over the place. I wrote a (bad) sci-fi series for radio when I was in college, I've been scripting in comics for some time, and I've got two sections in a pair of books of Mexican fantasy films that are SUPPOSED to be coming out this year.


----------



## TakeWalker (May 20, 2009)

Oh my god.

You guys.

You have no idea.

ALL THE LINKS ARE IN THE VERY FIRST POST X.x Feedback included.

I'm at a loss for words.


----------



## Xadera (May 21, 2009)

TakeWalker said:


> ALL THE LINKS ARE IN THE VERY FIRST POST X.x Feedback included.


 
I knew that XD What I was referring to is having multiple posts at the beginning, rather than just one. That way you can organize them a bit better. Rather than one gigantor list, have a bunch of separate, little lists. Though, I suppose you could also just separate the first post into categories by using lines, but I figured you were looking for something a little less cumbersome >. >

Oh, though I do see how nbyx might have misunderstood what I said ^^;


----------



## TakeWalker (May 21, 2009)

FFFFFFUUUUU...

I mean, thanks, Panzer. :B I'm kind of embarrassed that Tippy and Hauke have been left off the list for so long.

@Xadera, it really sounded like half those posts were telling me to just organize things into another post, which has been done. @.@ I freaked.

Anyway, I'm not sure about the overall organization of the thread, but Xipoid has kindly given me some code which would make the thing more readable, with a large name-based heading above the feedback instead of the clunky URL that currently serves. Not sure when I will implement this, but I more than likely will.


----------



## greymist (May 23, 2009)

I write many worlds.  I writer.  Not published yet, but have many writings laying around in folders somewhere and one trying to get published.

Grey
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/greymist/


----------



## TakeWalker (May 24, 2009)

Panzer, you're really making me get creative with these.  Thanks, guys.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey guys, I do believe we just lost a month's worth of authors due to the server fail. So if you've recommended someone in the past month, please do so again! I don't keep a backup of this thread!

...Maybe I should now...

(Luckily, I have not lost Xipoid's helpful note to me. I should really enact that soon...)


----------



## cpam (Jun 16, 2009)

TakeWalker said:


> Thanks for the comments! I'm going to have to check out this chipotle guy now.



Definitely an excellent writer, and he's been around in the fandom for quite a long time.  He published the fondly-remembered *Mythagoras *fanzine back in the early 90's, which was one of the first attempts to produce a high-quality furry-literature zine, as well as having contributed stories to other zines, like *Yarf!  *I even published a story of his once myself, for the *Furkindred *book.


----------



## panzergulo (Jul 4, 2009)

I have another patch of really good writers! Nah, only joking. The thing I'm saying here is: Takewalker, you spelled "saluqi" wrong. It's spelled with "q", not "g".

Like this:

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/saluqi/

Please correct it. It would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 4, 2009)

Well shit.  Thanks, PG, for catching that.


----------



## robotechtiger (Jul 6, 2009)

Thought I'd add my page to the list of writers here.  Always glad to contribute to the community.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/robotechtiger


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for not making me remind you to include the link! :3

I'm tired, no fanfare. x.x


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 7, 2009)

Why is this not formatted


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 7, 2009)

Because I am lazy and slow. x.x I still have the PMs, though, don't worry.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 17, 2009)

Updating 'cuz ponderer got left off the list and I promised I'd rectify the oversight. :3 Done.

Also, for the two of you who care, I'm finally taking steps to 'upgrade' the list. It'll be shinier and easier to browse, is the basic idea.  Don't expect this soon, unless I get bored. Too many projects going on at once. @.@


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 17, 2009)

TakeWalker said:


> Updating 'cuz ponderer got left off the list and I promised I'd rectify the oversight. :3 Done.
> 
> Also, for the two of you who care, I'm finally taking steps to 'upgrade' the list. It'll be shinier and easier to browse, is the basic idea.  Don't expect this soon, unless I get bored. Too many projects going on at once. @.@




It's not just a simple copy/paste or are you making changes to it?


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 17, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> It's not just a simple copy/paste or are you making changes to it?



There've been a few more folks added since you redid the list. I just want to get everyone in in one go.


----------



## Henk86 (Jul 18, 2009)

I actually have four people watching my FA page now, which is a leap considering I had no one watching me earlier this week. Either this topic is working or it's some kind of wierd joke.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 18, 2009)

Im not a writer of furry fiction... At least not yet.

I write mostly philosophical short stories and comic tragedies on DA.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 19, 2009)

Well, you're in now.


----------



## Swiftclaw (Jul 19, 2009)

I've actually written quite a bit of poetry, and am currently working on a 2 novels, and a fanfiction although I haven't uploaded any of it yet.


----------



## Lamont (Aug 6, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/panzergulo/

Eh? I'm surprised no one has added him yet. 
He is probably the most active/devoted writer on FA and has quite the array of interesting stories, prose and poetry. There is quite a lot too (221 as I type? O_O). Take a look, you won't be disappointed. :]


----------



## TakeWalker (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the addition, Lamont. I think Pazer got on the list once, but was one of the casualties of the forum crash. It's good to have him back!

Okay, people, it's feedback time. I've finally implemented the formatting template Xipoid made. EVERYONE THANK HIM. RIGHT THE FUCK NOW. I've got some formatting of my own to do still, but that can wait.

What do you think about the new format? I like it, myself.

Do you have a problem with how your name is formatted? (spacing, capitalization, etc.) If so, please let me know how to change it, it's no bother.

See all those "No comment supplied" things? Yeah. That means they need comments. Go read these people's stories and heap your praise for them in this thread! I'll add it in!


----------



## panzergulo (Aug 6, 2009)

Corrections:

Arealkins -> AraElkins (this is at least the form they use at FA...)

DireWolf -> DireWolf505 (and fix the link too... currently it's pointing to a dead account, just add the numbers and it'll point to the right account. Like this: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/direwolf505 DW will make snarky comments at _me_ if he finds out)

Panzergulo -> panzergulo (all together, all small letters. Why is that so damn hard?)

Okay, I know it's hard, it was a joke... I'm just... quirky... really, panzergulo is not a name. It's a rank. Now you know.


Also: Lamont! What did you do? Man, I have tears in my eyes now... My username never was in the list. I felt it wasn't proper to add myself. Every writer could add themselves, because they would be really lousy writers if they didn't believe in themselves. But to be recommended by another person... in my book, that really means something. I'm touched.

Also also: Sixty-nine.


----------



## TakeWalker (Aug 7, 2009)

Fine, you get to be the only jerk person on the list without a capitalized name. :|

lol

Updates being implicated just as soon as I finish this post.


----------



## TShaw (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh hell no, was1 http://www.furaffinity.net/user/was1 has no comments yet? Seriously how many of us has he published in one of his anthologies or a podcast? Itâ€™s a shame heâ€™s gotten no comments. Well hereâ€™s one for him; One of the hardest working writers on FA, and that work is in getting others published in various ways.


----------



## TakeWalker (Aug 7, 2009)

Thank you for your generous contribution.

Everyone? This is the kind of thing we need you folks to do.


----------



## panzergulo (Aug 7, 2009)

TakeWalker said:


> Swamp Wulf




The last error I found. It needs a closing tag. So, nothing big...



TakeWalker said:


> Fine, you get to be the only jerk person on the list without a capitalized name.



It needs a jerk person to know another, eh?


----------



## TakeWalker (Aug 7, 2009)

I thought I fixed that hanging Swamp Wulf tag. :| Dammit.


----------



## duroc (Aug 8, 2009)

Was1-
Will is always looking to push the boundaries of anthro fiction, whether it's as an editor, a publisher, or through his own writing.

Poetigress-
Her stories are pure magic.  She can stir emotions with her words and make you feel for her characters like nobody else can.

Malin-
Malin is an incredibly talented writer.  I absolutely love his stories.


----------



## DiveBomberBat (Aug 9, 2009)

I write abstract poetry, if that's worth jack shit to you.


----------



## TakeWalker (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks, Duroc, and welcome to the list, DiveBomber!


----------



## duroc (Aug 9, 2009)

I just realized that foozzzball isn't on this list.  I mean, he's a really good writer...just ask him.


----------



## DiveBomberBat (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks. I'll be supplying comments as soon as I'm able to get some actual deep reading done.


----------



## TakeWalker (Aug 9, 2009)

duroc said:


> I just realized that foozzzball isn't on this list.  I mean, he's a really good writer...just ask him.



Sure, and I'll quote you too. What's his page? The same, with all the o's and z's?


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 9, 2009)

add me to the list


----------



## duroc (Aug 9, 2009)

TakeWalker said:


> Sure, and I'll quote you too. What's his page? The same, with all the o's and z's?



Yep.  
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/foozzzball


----------



## TakeWalker (Aug 10, 2009)

Done and done. Thanks, guys.


----------



## panzergulo (Oct 22, 2009)

Two a bit younger writers I have been reading lately:


http://www.furaffinity.net/user/shotgunjim

There's not much in his gallery, but what there is, shows great promise. A bit of adventure, a bit of sci-fi, I like this writer's short stories a lot and the chapters of his novel under work aren't bad either. Jimbo is a very good storyteller already, the only thing his stories lack are good beginnings. He'll overcome that after practice, I believe.


http://www.furaffinity.net/user/aetherebus/

Very prolific writer, what he lacks in quality he has in quantity... okay, that didn't come out right. I mean, what he lacks in experience he has in enthusiasm. Aetherebus is a very young writer still needing practice, but he has one semi-epic story under work already. Most of his stuff is set into the same fantasy setting, which I find time after time both entertaining and interesting.


And a flavor text for MLR:

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/mlr

He writes excellent stuff. He keeps saying his ongoing story 'Vagabond' is just a draft, but I think it's very good... maybe a bit rough around the edges, but still, very good. And the 'Historical Document' series he writes as Thursday Prompt responses is just hilarious. Really, this guy is worth checking out. He doesn't have enough watchers/readers in my opinion.


That's that. Should recommend more often, but there aren't so many writers I'm truly reading.


----------



## TakeWalker (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for your contribution, panzer!

Folks, I tend to forget that this thread even exists! Please drop comments about anyone who you may be reading on the site and I'll put them up!


----------



## M. LeRenard (Oct 23, 2009)

Okay, someone needs to recommend Murphy Z.  That would be:
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/murphyz
His stories are just so wondrously peculiar.  Give him more attention so he feels obligated to write more stuff.


----------



## panzergulo (Oct 24, 2009)

New writer to the list:

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/seht

And it's written _SeHT. Yes, that is how it's supposed to be written. Trust me, we had a long conversation about it. Anyway, _SeHT is a writer. I have read through his gallery. He has mostly short stories and poems there, but also at least one a bit longer work. The themes he uses aren't anywhere near to what appeals to me in a story, most of his work is drama in some sense, and most often dealing with homosexual characters and relationships. But still... I read every story he has online. Now, does this tell something? This guy can write so entertaining stories that even I can read them even if the themes don't appeal to me at all. His style is rather mature, the stories he writes are comfortably slow and do not really contain lots of action, but it doesn't take away from his humor, drama and tragedy in any way.

_SeHT is bit different kind of writer, as most writers I have recommended write something that appeals to me in every sense.


And flavor text:

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kemmy

Unfortunately I haven't read Kemmy that much... but I do know he does also voice acting. I have become to understand that he's almost like the unofficial co-administrator of Audio Book Fan Page in FA. He's the one who got me involved me with the account after I had done a couple of audio stories. Also, Kemmy has made an audio story from one of my stories. He did great job, even if the story included languages not native to him. So yeah... A writer _and_ a great voice actor. That's Kemmy for you.


There you are!


----------



## TakeWalker (Oct 26, 2009)

I was away for the weekend, sorry about the delay, but thank you for the updates, guys, it's good to add new writers to the list!


----------



## greymist (Nov 9, 2009)

Just an update on my work.  It is off to the editors.  gods they are expensive.  Hope to have an edited version up when I get back from deployment.


----------



## GrowthMaster (Nov 12, 2009)

I'd like to be on the list please.


----------



## Exedus (Feb 17, 2010)

Yay I'm on the list lol. i could use some critique on my stories. need my grammar checked over.  http://www.furaffinity.net/user/exedus/ . most of them are adult stories, involving macro/micro, vore, and destruction.


----------



## Dragon Writer (Mar 16, 2010)

i'm a new writer as well ^_^

my latest work is on SoFurry (for some odd reason when i try to register an account here on FA it gives me this message "New account registration has been temporarily suspended." it is my entry to the Endangered Species contest they're holding. Oh and yes it is Not Safe For Work. i only have one other story up and it too is NSFW i guess PM me if you want to read them  or look me up


----------



## TakeWalker (Mar 16, 2010)

Dragon Writer said:


> i'm a new writer as well ^_^
> 
> my latest work is on SoFurry (for some odd reason when i try to register an account here on FA it gives me this message "New account registration has been temporarily suspended." it is my entry to the Endangered Species contest they're holding. Oh and yes it is Not Safe For Work.
> 
> ...



Do you have a FurAffinity account where you post writing? Because that's what this thread is for.


----------



## Dragon Writer (Mar 17, 2010)

oh unfortunately i do not  i never got a chance to register because of the freeze they put on it >_> i'll edit it out though if you want to read them PM me i suppose


----------



## M. LeRenard (Mar 17, 2010)

I'd suggest that you reply again to this thread once you can create a new account on FA, Dragon Writer.


----------



## TakeWalker (Mar 17, 2010)

M. Le Renard said:


> I'd suggest that you reply again to this thread once you can create a new account on FA, Dragon Writer.



This. They're working on the registration thing, but we don't have an ETA. Patience is suggested. Hope to hear from you again!


----------



## Kevin Snowpaw (Mar 31, 2010)

lets see if im doeing this right. ok here goes.


the writers page is here. http://www.furaffinity.net/user/veritaskaru/


hes not got allot of work up but his storys are fun to read and he has a play full energy to his style.


----------



## Dekadoo (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi 

I stumbled across this forum and have been scanning through the posts and would just like to put forth another name for this wonderful list!

I'd like to nominate Veritas Karu!

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/veritaskaru/

Though I only discovered his works a short time ago, has yet to cease in amazing me!

While most, if not all, of his works are blatant erotica he brings to the table that elusive tingly feeling with colorful words and graphic verbal illustration!

LUFFS TO THE VERITAS >:O!


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't know what the hell you people did to my thread while I was away. >:[

But thank you for the kind words for this dude. :O Unusual to see so much praise crop up for a new author like this!


----------



## Sadgeo (Apr 11, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/toonces/

"I've yet to see his proclivity for imagery surpassed, or even matched. It is beautiful in its composition." -- Sadgeo

"He writes pulp.  Not porn. Pulp! And it's beautiful." -- Sadgeo


----------



## panzergulo (Apr 11, 2010)

New writer to the list:

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/connorcat/

Connor is a fairly young writer, although, what little I've read from him is pretty entertaining and shows some promise too. He seems to really eager to get better with writing, so even if he clearly has a good start, he seems to be really open for constructive criticism and feedback. I haven't read but a couple of stories from him, and those are pretty much falling under fantasy/scifi genre and both of them feature "written dialect" of sorts, that is, a character who's clearly not speaking pure English... and I think he uses the effect pretty well.

And another one:

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/yelleena

Another writer who I haven't read enough... but who's stories have still touched me or made me think. I think she writes mainly fantasy or scifi, I don't know which, and I'm fairly sure her biggest work available in FA is her ongoing series called 'The Pak'. Unfortunately, I haven't read but one chapter of her story... On the other hand, I've read many short stories from her, some of them are autobiographical or nearly autobiographical... and that stuff has really touched me, even so much I have had difficulties to comment. It's like a window to another world and time, reading memories of another person or stories based on somebody's memories. And some of that stuff gets really personal... but in a good way.

So, if you're still craving for more to read, these two might be worth checking out.


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 12, 2010)

Kiitos!


----------



## Sadgeo (Apr 13, 2010)

Perphas I misunderstood the protocol for posting here. I was under the impression that we include only the link to the writer and the quotes, if any, we wanted to be used. My apologizes. I only incorporate this into my post because I posted earlier, but Toonces name was not added, nor was I given any reason as to why this did not occur. And yet, the names included in the post after mine were added to the list.

That being said, I stand by what I said earlier about Toonces: I have yet to his proclivity for imagery surpassed, or even matched. I am not being a zealot; the beauty in the composition of his work and the amount of time and thought that obviously goes into it can leave my jaw broken on occasion.

Of course, Toonces does write pulp (There are some non-pulp items posted in his scraps for those interested. ), but he writes it so well, I'm surprised not to see his name on this list sooner. I can understand if the problem is the fact that he writes mainly pulp, but I do not understand why this is a problem. I don't think the subject matter of a writer's work should be the sole basis for judging the merit of their work. As such, I believe that Toonces, and all his proclivity for imagery should be posted onto this list.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/toonces/

I thank you for your time and (hopefully) your consideration.


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 13, 2010)

No, I should be apologizing to you, Sadgeo. The last time I checked this thread, it new-posted me right to Panzer's post and I missed yours.

I will take this as a lesson and become more diligent in making sure that I've not missed anyone. After all, the last post in the thread is _always_ mine after I've checked it. Again, sorry, you're okay and your comments are up.


----------



## Sadgeo (Apr 13, 2010)

Thank you so very much, Mr. TakeWalker.  I apologize if I sounded a bit... forward.  Also, I would like to donate a comment to a writer who is already on the list but does not have a quoate to his name: Naota.  He has a great knack for characterization and selection of details, as well as plot I am told.  His _Baroque Symphony_ has the promise of a great epic.


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 14, 2010)

Thank you for commenting!


----------



## DJ_KFX (Apr 15, 2010)

Greetings,
I'd like to recommend TooTHPIK444 for addition to the list. He is a budding writer with a lot of potential. He instills quite a bit of passion into his characters, and the action is very engaging. I look forward to reading more of his work. His Chimerian story line is getting pretty epic.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/toothpik444/


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 15, 2010)

Thank you for the addition and the praise!

It really warms my cold, dead heart to see this thread getting some love again. ;_;


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 15, 2010)

TakeWalker said:


> It really warms my cold, dead heart to see this thread getting some love again. ;_;




It's dead, TakeWalker. Let it go, man. Let it go.


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 15, 2010)

You can't take it away from me!


----------



## Toothpik444 (Apr 17, 2010)

Hello! Im here to advise another great and loving writer on the FA. He's storys are well written, precise, and truly heartwarming stories for the soul. He's companion story is a MUST read for any furry IMO. He's work is solid and I believe he deserves my recommendation. Check him out here. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kiyofox


----------



## Sovhiel (Apr 20, 2010)

More praise for Vixyy:
She's a master of multiple genres, from sci fi to the fable, and her touching characters are matched only by her entertaining wit.


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks very much for the kind words; Vixyy deserves them! 

And thank you, Toothpik, for the addition. Once again, I almost missed it. c.c Or rather, I did, but I see it now.


----------



## mcwolfe (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd like to recommend
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/tamok123

He just submitted his first chapter of his story "Moralite Matters" (chapter 1 = 15 pages), which is about war, society and mostly politican affairs.

Despite of his young age he is able to write about serious topics like a professional.
Once you start reading his story, you don't want to stop reading until you finished it.
Even I, who isn't a fan of this genre, couldn't stop reading.
He's really worth watching


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you, mcwolfe.

I also took the liberty of adding in [fa]falke[/fa], so do go check him out, everyone!


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 1, 2010)

If anyone's got the time, view my page.  I'm a writer (although not entirely anthropomorphic), and I've recently posted a few chapters of my latest work-in-progress in to FA.

-Felix Bandercoot


----------



## TakeWalker (May 1, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> If anyone's got the time, view my page.  I'm a writer (although not entirely anthropomorphic), and I've recently posted a few chapters of my latest work-in-progress in to FA.
> 
> -Felix Bandercoot



Please read the opening of the first post of this thread for information on how to properly put it to work for you.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 8, 2010)

Sorry... <

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/felixbandercoot/ I don't know if I can say a whole lot about my writing skills, or even have the right to. But I have faith that I am a good writer, and most furs seem to really enjoy reading what I do post on FA. That's about all I have to say; thanks. 

I do have one more...

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/sarhea/ At most times, I've found that Sarhea has a hard time finding inspiration for writing. She seems unsure about her writing abilities, and I may be wrong, but almost to the point of doubt. But I believe that Sarhea has an extraordinary amount of potential to become a well-known writer on FA. I feel she really enjoys writing, but just has a hard time doing it. What I have read of her work-in-progress, "Providence", was highly interesting, but with other writers' critiques, I feel she can make it even better.


----------



## GraemeLion (May 8, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Sorry... <
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/felixbandercoot/ I don't know if I can say a whole lot about my writing skills, or even have the right to. But I have faith that I am a good writer, and most furs seem to really enjoy reading what I do post on FA. That's about all I have to say; thanks.
> 
> ...



Actually, Felix, part of the rules here is that you cannot push your own stuff   Otherwise we'd all be pushing our own stuff.   (Even though I'm not really on FA as much as trying to sell some stuff pro.)


----------



## Xipoid (May 8, 2010)

GraemeLion said:


> Actually, Felix, part of the rules here is that you cannot push your own stuff   Otherwise we'd all be pushing our own stuff.   (Even though I'm not really on FA as much as trying to sell some stuff pro.)




Actually, as I understand it you can post your own page here. It's the other threads that you have to look out for.


----------



## GraemeLion (May 8, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> Actually, as I understand it you can post your own page here. It's the other threads that you have to look out for.



Oh, my bad , then   I was going off the "if you want your name, get someone to pimp you"   No biggie. 

Sorry, Felix!


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 8, 2010)

That's fine. No harm done!


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 8, 2010)

BTW, to anyone who is interested, I finished "Rogue" today. It's posted enirely on my FA page, so check it out if you like!  http://www.furaffinity.net/user/felixbandercoot/

-Felix


----------



## TakeWalker (Jun 10, 2010)

Sorry it took so long, Felix, but I did finally add you and Sarhea to the list.

As for the rules clarification... I honestly forget what the fucking rules are. I'm okay if people want to add their own pages to the list, that's fine, just link to your gallery and all will be well. I think what was quoted above about getting people to pimp you out is if you want _comments_ along with your page on the list. I don't include self-description.

Also, Felix, if you want to advertise your current work, you should do it elsewhere in the forum. Assuming that's allowable. I really don't know.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 12, 2010)

TakeWalker said:


> Also, Felix, if you want to advertise your current work, you should do it elsewhere in the forum. Assuming that's allowable. I really don't know.


It's not.  This is the self-advertising thread, and there shall be no others.  So sayeth the forum rules.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jun 12, 2010)

M. Le Renard said:


> It's not.  This is the self-advertising thread, and there shall be no others.  So sayeth the forum rules.


 
Well, that's what the critique thread is for, more. I don't want this to turn into a constant stream of "Hey, I just wrote this, go read it!" This is meant as a resource, a passive list if you will, for others to come to.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 12, 2010)

Yeah.  And that's how people are supposed to use it.  Also to pimp their own galleries (and in so doing, their specific pieces).  Because let's face it; since you allow it, people are going to use it for that.  So better this thread than a bunch of little ones, or another fegging sticky thread specifically for that purpose.


----------



## Amaru (Jun 20, 2010)

Can I just supply a comment for Felixbandicoot there? It looks lonely without anything written in the comment section - I just wanted to say that "Rogue" was something that really grabbed my imagination and kept me utterly hooked throughout. Normally I can read for about an hour online before I get bored and wonder the net, but that's kept me utterly gripped from start to finish...which happened to last from about 6pm-11 of solid reading (I'm a slow reader mind). So yes, bloody fantastic, exciting and moving stuff.


----------



## reian (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Looking for writers*



Lei-Lani said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/lei-lani/
> 
> I specialize mostly in underwater and wet erotica, more romantic than "trashy". ^^ I do take commissions (I charge per word) and art-trades all the time. If something appeals to you, or you're inspired, let me know. ^^ I have about 30 years experience writing and editing, six books to my credit, and a seventh coming out in December. I was a literary agent for a while too, so I can consult with other writers and perhaps help them.
> 
> ...



You can't post yourself....read the OP


----------



## Poetigress (Jul 2, 2010)

You can post yourself. (This is the only thread where you _can_ do self-promotion.) He just doesn't use commentary written by the author.


----------



## panzergulo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Looking for writers*



TakeWalker said:


> I'm okay if people want to add their own pages to the list, that's fine, just link to your gallery and all will be well. I think what was quoted above about getting people to pimp you out is if you want _comments_ along with your page on the list. I don't include self-description.


 


reian said:


> You can't post yourself....read the OP


According to TW (the OP) this is false.

Just saying.

Otherwise: Hi, Reian. How's it going? ;Ã¾

Also: He-hey! My first comments probably in... weeks. Yeah, I'm really active here, am I not?


----------



## reian (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Looking for writers*



panzergulo said:


> According to TW (the OP) this is false.
> 
> Just saying.
> 
> ...



hey!  I might be getting my threads mixed up....I know there is one where you can't post yourself...*thinks hard* I really gotta see the doctor about this....I'm missing memory left and right >.<

And nothing much....working on sewing to keep my motor skills going and working hard at my internship so I can get a job and have health insurance when I graduate...What about you?

Oh and sorry Lei...I feel like a complete idiot T.T


----------



## LolitaOfTheVoid (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Looking for writers*

Question, I probably would learn this if I read through all the pages, but in order to get on the list of authors you have to have been nominated by someone else?

Edit: I'm just clarifying <.<


Also, is there a thread where you CAN say "I'm an author, blah"?


----------



## Poetigress (Jul 13, 2010)

Yes, you can list yourself in this thread, to get your name added to the list in the first post. He just doesn't use any description/comments that are self-posted, only comments that come from others. 

(TakeWalker, it looks like you need to edit your original post. What's confusing everybody is that the original post says "recommended by others" and "get someone else to pimp you out," and then that rule was changed later in the course of the thread -- so it needs to be updated right there in that first post so it's clear.)


----------



## LolitaOfTheVoid (Jul 13, 2010)

Ah, alrighty, thank you ^^

I'd like to be added: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/LolitaOfTheVoid

I think I have... 7/8 Stories up so far? And there'll be more as soon as I find them on the backup discs from my lappy <.<


----------



## Mysterynope (Jul 25, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/mysterynope/

Oh, my, I'm recommending myself.
. . .
iLul. ~ =)


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 25, 2010)

Okay guys, final word:

*You may post a link to your gallery in this thread.*

However, if you want there to be any kind of description or praise with your 'profile', other people have to say it. I won't copy self-promotion. :3

Also, I'm sorry I missed this. It seems to me like I overlook this thread constantly. I do know that I was out of town while that stuff was going on earlier. Lani, I'll put you up as well, and I'll edit the first post to make things clearer.


----------



## buni (Jul 26, 2010)

FA name: buni
Real name: Kristina Tracer
Official website: http://nail.prismaticmedia.com/


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 26, 2010)

So your FA page is http://www.furaffinity.net/user/buni ?


----------



## buni (Jul 26, 2010)

TakeWalker said:


> So your FA page is http://www.furaffinity.net/user/buni ?



Yes, but it would be a mistake to call that my primary writing site. FA's interface for text is... well, it's pretty miserable, comparatively. Not that there's better in the fandom, to my knowledge, but it would be a mistake to call this one "good." I put the offsite link because it's more up-to-date and all of my FA posts are just links back to that site anyway. Still, if you'd rather use the FA link in the roster, feel free.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 26, 2010)

Well, the whole point is a to compile a list of writers on FA. If you've got links to your site on your profile here, people will find them.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Looking for writers*

[fa]veritas[/fa] One of my main inspirations; the man has some enviable skill when it comes to finding just the right word for the situation.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Looking for writers*

[fa]Thlayli[/fa]

"Like the story so far. The dialogue and pacing were good. 
I don't really care for most medieval stories, but that one was actually  quite good.
Can't wait to see more!" - TheRandomGuy


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks, you're both up now. 

We've got two guys named veritas now. :O Huh.


----------



## skunkspray03 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey, I'm a writer, and I'd like to be on the list.

[fa]skunkspray03[/fa]


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 29, 2010)

You are a writer, and you are on the list!


----------



## Niro_Lombax (Aug 3, 2010)

Hello  I'm a writer, hence posting here,  currently in the middle of a furry vampire story, posting up chapters as I go along, guess I qualify XD

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/nirolombax/


----------



## TakeWalker (Aug 3, 2010)

All right Niro, you're on the list!


----------



## KiloFox (Aug 3, 2010)

god i hate to pimp myself and all... but i write on occasion and nobody reads any of it... if i knew people were interested i may actually write more... www.furaffinity.net/user/kilocharlie


----------



## TakeWalker (Aug 3, 2010)

You're on the board, Kilo!


----------



## Jeevestheroo (Aug 8, 2010)

Could I possibly get my name up there? :3 

www.furaffinity.net/user/Jeevestheroo


----------



## TakeWalker (Aug 10, 2010)

You sure can.


----------



## cianthefur (Aug 11, 2010)

TakeWalker said:


> You sure can.


 
I was wanting to know if i could too? 

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/cianthefur/


----------



## wolfbaine (Aug 11, 2010)

I'd like to make a comment about Cianthefur. I've read the first couple of chapters in his story and I have to say it's really good. Cian knows his way around description and word choice so it's like you're looking at the story through the character's eyes and they way he makes his characters interact with each other is so entertaining to read about. The conversations they have can make you laugh and really want to know more about their pasts.


----------



## TakeWalker (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks guys, Cian is on the list!


----------



## cianthefur (Aug 11, 2010)

Wolfbaine is a writer, and i think he also should be put up on the list, not cause he commented on me but because he is 15 and is writing some great stuff. 

Wolfbaine is a young writer and has great character development in his stories.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/wolfbaine


----------



## TakeWalker (Aug 12, 2010)

Now that's what I like to see.  Give and take, true camaraderie, the best of a reciprocal relationship. Thanks, Cian, your words have been saved for posterity!


----------



## Sanity (Oct 7, 2010)

I write quite a bit of poetry, and I just started on FA.  I figure I might as well ask to be on that list, so I get somewhat noticed while I get stuff up... or something xD.

[fa]Sanity[/fa]


----------



## TakeWalker (Oct 7, 2010)

Welcome to the fold, Sanity. Your presence is most welcome. :B


----------



## Xeans (Oct 12, 2010)

[fa]Xeans[/fa]


----------



## TakeWalker (Oct 12, 2010)

You are now one with the list, Mr. Xtreme Jeans. :3


----------



## Larikaz (Oct 24, 2010)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/members/8221-Larikaz
I have published the book: Princess Nenji, by: David D. Carroll. Now available at http://www.grendelmen.com and http://amazon.com. There are some furry characters in this fantasy novel. I hope you enjoy it. A free sample is available at the above address.


----------



## TakeWalker (Oct 27, 2010)

Larikaz, do you have an FA account? Not on the forums, I mean the actual site, that's what this thread is for.


----------



## Larikaz (Oct 28, 2010)

I do now. Thanks for the clarification. Didn't realize it was a separate account. All better now! Hehehe. http://www.furaffinity.net/user/larikaz/


----------



## TakeWalker (Oct 29, 2010)

There ya go! Thanks.


----------



## Neslte (Nov 2, 2010)

www.furaffinity.net/user/haseodragon has pretty good stories. They're entertaining and well written.


----------



## TakeWalker (Nov 2, 2010)

Thank you for adding to the list, Neslte.  It's much appreciated.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Nov 6, 2010)

I like to write.
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/mysterypenguin/

This is what I'm working on for NaNoWriMo: Language warning
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4747699/


----------



## Ainoko (Nov 6, 2010)

[fa]ainoko[/fa]


----------



## TakeWalker (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks guys, the list now includes you both.


----------



## Aeturnus (Nov 14, 2010)

Seeing as how I'm finally leaving up what I post, I guess it wouldn't hurt to whore myself out a bit: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/aeturnus/


----------



## TakeWalker (Nov 14, 2010)

Party on, Aeturnus. :V


----------



## Lapso (Nov 25, 2010)

Let's not forget [fa]kmhirosaki[/fa]


----------



## TakeWalker (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you for the addition to the list, Lapso.


----------



## Drass (Nov 30, 2010)

Idk if you'd have me on this list or not.  I'm in pretty much every form of art, but I have 1 story out right now.  Everyone who's read it tells me its good (all 10 of 'em)  I'm planning on starting 2 other stories soon, but I don't know if having a few stories and poems qualifies me as a 'writer'.  I'll just leave this here then: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/drass/


----------



## TakeWalker (Dec 4, 2010)

I would say that if you have written something, especially if you plan to write more, you are a writer. I knight thee, officially! >:V Welcome to the sacred order or authors, o brother of the quill!


----------



## Lithier (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, if it's okay to link myself... o.o;

[fa]Lithier[/fa]

It's all smut, but I try to ground it in a story worth reading ^.^;


----------



## Tielhawk (Dec 5, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/tielhawk/
I write high fantasy stories about dragons and large predatory birds.
I have one complete (short) story about 10000 words long and I'm begun  to post another similarly short story, plus a larger, darker, edgier  work that I haven't begun to post yet. I feel like my page finally has  enough material to be worth checking out, and with that said I'm  grateful to anyone willing to read through my work.
EDIT: And for the record I'm well aware that I'm about as good at drawing as I am at breathing underwater, but everyone needs an avatar, right?


----------



## TakeWalker (Dec 6, 2010)

You're both on the list. 

And for the record, no one should ever feel shy about linking to themselves here. That's how we roll, after all.


----------



## Madame (Dec 8, 2010)

[fa]sarcasticmarten[/fa]

I only have a few stories (fantasy and based on characters from a medieval, magical furry RP site I used to co-admin) and some poems, but I figure it's good to get m'name out there.


----------



## TakeWalker (Dec 8, 2010)

It sure is good to do so.  And there you go.


----------



## kodayu (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi there!

It is a very neat thing that you keep this thing running. So I'll throw in my own account: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kodayu
I am writer of a rather long adult/fantasy series called "Migratory Birds" which starts here: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2433271/
There are a few other stories in my gallery too. Most people get to notice me through my art though.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 5, 2011)

Unfortunately, it seems I can't edit the post right now. So this is a placemarker to hopefully remind me to do it later, once they've gotten the forums shipshape. If you aren't added a week from now, please post again so I don't miss you. <:B Sorry, beyond my control.

EDIT: Okay, it's up now.  You're on board!


----------



## kodayu (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you very much!


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 14, 2011)

I was going to thank you for the kind words (we get so few), but I've found yet another problem: the post is too long! D: I will have to figure something out with the mods before we can move on.


----------



## Poetigress (Jan 15, 2011)

I guess you could always make a brand-new thread, split the current list of writers up into the first two posts, and then keep updating that one. Then you could unsticky this thread or delete it. Kind of a hassle, but that's the first thing that comes to mind.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 15, 2011)

Darnit, Poey, that's just what I suggested to MLR.  Well, anyway, this post is on hiatus while I figure out what to do with him. I've got a couple options, at least.


----------



## Kadrian (Jan 15, 2011)

I would see about getting this post deleted and putting your existing writer list on a new one.  I don't think most people would read all of these comments.  You could also cull some of the writers from the list to make it shorter.  Some of them have only a couple minor things and haven't written anything new in ages.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm not about to take out writers, though I understand where the sentiment comes from. Anyway, I hope to have whatever change I make in place soon, stay posted. :B


----------



## Kadrian (Jan 16, 2011)

I will.  I'm in contact with a couple of good writers and I'm sure we'll all end up pimping each other.


----------



## ShadowWalker (Jan 20, 2011)

I'd like to add my name to the list of writers

[fa]ShadowWalker[/fa]


----------



## kylr23 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hmm well what the heck? Ill add my self Ill admit Im not the best writer, nor do I have a tun of work. But I do free storys for any one who wishs for it. Though Most of my storys are NSFW so be aware but I do, do different ratings other then adult or xxx.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kylr23/


----------



## Kadrian (Jan 20, 2011)

All of my stuff is work safe but only a fraction of it is remotely furry.  Anyway, TakeWalker is out of space to add new names on his first post.  He's working to find a solution to the problem.

Any word on that yet, TakeWalker?


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jan 20, 2011)

He's gonna' go ahead and make a new thread with the first several posts split alphabetically.  Should be ready by tomorrow-ish, so he told me.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 20, 2011)

Friday at the earliest. All posts in here will be counted towards the reconstructed list. I've been extremely busy lately and the weekend will be spent catching up; this is one of the many things on my plate. Feel free to keep posting recs and comments, they will all be added in eventually.


----------



## Icky (Jan 20, 2011)

So while the new thread's in the process: What exactly has to happen for someone to be featured here? I have someone in mind, but he's pretty new to this stuff.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 21, 2011)

Uh, you just have to provide a link to their FA page in this thread.

If they don't have an FA page, make them get one. It's that simple. :V


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 22, 2011)

Okay, just for future reference, the new thread will include kylr, ShadowWalker (no relation), and the comments from Masquerade, if all goes well. <:3 I should have it up tonight, it just needs a little coding.


----------



## KiloFox (Jan 22, 2011)

OH i'm a writer! http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kilocharlie/


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 22, 2011)

Kilo, you're already on the list.  Glad you're still interested, though.

Okay, guys, new thread is live! You can view it here. This thread is still for suggestions, that one is ONLY for the list. So keep posting here. This will be destickied shortly.

I also had a thought, I would like feedback: Would you like me to add one more section for writer-focused groups? I could put in a description of what each one is used for, if it isn't obvious from the title. I don't know what all the groups are, but I'm sure there aren't _too_ many. Let me know what you think.


----------



## KiloFox (Jan 22, 2011)

TakeWalker said:


> Kilo, you're already on the list.  Glad you're still interested, though.
> 
> Okay, guys, new thread is live! You can view it here. This thread is still for suggestions, that one is ONLY for the list. So keep posting here. This will be destickied shortly.
> 
> I also had a thought, I would like feedback: Would you like me to add one more section for writer-focused groups? I could put in a description of what each one is used for, if it isn't obvious from the title. I don't know what all the groups are, but I'm sure there aren't _too_ many. Let me know what you think.


 
i am? wow i must've COMPLETELY forgotten... (i have a terrible memory sometimes) oh well... better safe than sorry ja?


----------



## Leoni (Jan 22, 2011)

I can't write poetry and fanfiction because I can't do either of them well. Poetry is alright, but most people can't write it well. Fanfiction sucks and it is rarely well written. I write fiction, mostly longer fiction. I also don't write much nonfiction due to my memory problems. ARGAAAAH! I'd have to say that I write more post-modernist literature than anything else. I can't write realism since I find the real world far too boring. (the only branch of realism that I can find myself writing in is surrealism or hyper-realism) I DO write what I suppose would be categorized as "Fantasy/Sci-fi" even though most literature in that category is formulated crap that isn't worth reading at all. I use my tropes correctly and for a reason in what I write, and I try to stay as original as possible. 

MOST IMPORTANTLY: I write novels because if I don't write something that is long then I'll forget that I ever wrote it. 

MOST IMPORTANTLY...ALSO: I'm not going to write for you people. I don't care enough about furries to do so. If anything I'd use anthropomorpic characters as an element in the piece.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 22, 2011)

Leoni, would you like to be on the list? I'm really not sure what you're getting at. All I need is a link to your FA page.


----------



## Leoni (Jan 23, 2011)

I think I was saying that am a writer, but I don't write much anthro or "furry" themed pieces. I could send you a link to my FA page, but I am not active, and I don't know if I'll post much. I THINK...that was a few hours ago so I don't remember what my intent on this thread was. 

You can put me on the list, but I cannot promise that I will post here much. I'll get more than a few stories once I've been around for a while. http://www.furaffinity.net/user/leoni/


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jan 23, 2011)

I think having writing-focused groups on there, with a short description, sounds like an excellent idea. I say go for it.


----------



## kylr23 (Jan 23, 2011)

Ok Im recermending this one http://www.furaffinity.net/user/miriafox/ aka Miria fox
My comments are, her storys are interesting and uniqe even if mostly they are transforming some one into there 'bits'. They are drawn out and over all a good read. A must watch if you like the odder side of transformation. Note she doesnt have allot of storys but again it doesnt matter quality is the best .


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks, kylr, Miria is up, as are you, Leoni.


----------



## KeoSilver (Jan 28, 2011)

Eh, why not. http://www.furaffinity.net/user/bucktheyena/

Gonna just go ahead and give ya my own link. Why not? Also I love critique! But be warned it has some graphic stuff on the account.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jan 28, 2011)

Shameless self advertising? I think I will!

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/tybaltmaxwell/

Avant-garde artsy writing. Mostly playing around with romantic themes and proper storytelling conventions.
Mostly dark fiction, although there is some lighter stuff in there.


----------



## Mech (Jan 31, 2011)

I write little bits and bobs here and there, mostly whatever tickles my fancy. [fa]Mech[/fa]


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 31, 2011)

Mech, you're on the list! And Tybalt and Buck too, forgot to mention it to you guys. D: Sorry!


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 1, 2011)

That's quite alright, TW. I took notice and am grateful for the gesture :3


----------



## FallenGlory (Feb 1, 2011)

I've been writing a piece and uploaded the prologue/chapter1/teaser/read-it-and-tell-me-if-you-like-it on to my FA.
[fa]fallenglory[/fa]


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 1, 2011)

If I might make a few suggestions:

SillySneeze
Comment: "Their Color" is a brilliant piece, boasting very powerful imagery which seems to light up a setting that would otherwise be quite drab. Definitely worth reading, if only for the descriptive language.

Tahlyn
Comment: His serial "Never be alone" is surprisingly well written. He has an intelligent understanding of the English language, as well as a great focus on the inner conflicts of his characters.


----------



## TakeWalker (Feb 1, 2011)

All right, FG, you've made the team!

EDIT: Tybalt ninja'd me with those comments. :V Thanks for adding them in, Tybalt!


----------



## Kadrian (Feb 2, 2011)

Annamarie has several series and projects going. I especially enjoy her English country stories, which are very pleasant and relaxing reading. "An Orchestra of Scent and Sound" is about a blind pup sent to the country for her safety during WW2. "The Ballad of DeLeon" is about a middle-aged rabbit finding a new life in England after her divorce. "Everyone Makes Mistakes" is a humorous story about the start of a beautiful friendship.  Annamarie also has several other interesting stories along with some nice illustrations.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/annamarie/


----------



## TakeWalker (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion, Kadrian.


----------



## KeoSilver (Feb 3, 2011)

TakeWalker said:


> Mech, you're on the list! And Tybalt and Buck too, forgot to mention it to you guys. D: Sorry!


 
I will devour you for your insolence...Nah just playing with ya, I'd devour you regardless! 

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## JJ_Husk (Feb 14, 2011)

I would like to be added on the writers list, I wrote a lot of stories http://www.furaffinity.net/jjhusk . Should I move my stories to my scraps?


----------



## TakeWalker (Feb 14, 2011)

Don't know why you'd want to move your stories to scraps, but you're on the list now!


----------



## JJ_Husk (Feb 14, 2011)

TakeWalker said:


> Don't know why you'd want to move your stories to scraps, but you're on the list now!


 
To make it easier to read parts of my stories with out the interruption of random art.


----------



## TakeWalker (Feb 14, 2011)

Then I suggest using the FIRST LAST NEXT code, which you can find in the journal on [fa]yak[/fa]'s page.


----------



## reian (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm still curious as to how DarkR3x hasn't made it on to the list....furaffinity.net/users/darkr3x

He has a fantastic imagination and a strong desire to provide a complex story and immersing worlds is great.


----------



## TakeWalker (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for the inclusion, reian.


----------



## Silverfox2007 (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm a shameless egotist, so I'll promote myself on here, as well.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/silverfox2007/

Oh, yeah...


----------



## TakeWalker (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome aboard, Silverfox!


----------



## calvinwolf (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm not a writer myself but I would like to recommend [fa]ShiroUzumaki[/fa].
Yes, most of his stuff include sexual and adult stuff. But for some reason I liked some of his stories.
He manages to deliver the story in a simpler manner without the epic around the bushes type.
But lately he's been pretty, I mean *pretty* down and felt like giving up.
So I thought as fellow writers like yourself would note him some critiques for his stories.
I know it maybe full of flaws to you all, but hey, people get diamonds from ugly rocks right?
Just don't tell him that I recommended him, thank you all :3


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Apr 2, 2011)

Im kinda looking for more people reading my stuff, link to my page:
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/greywolverene/
please, feel free to comment and criticize me if you wish, and yes, I only do war stories.


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Looking for writers*

I am not really an author, but I have ideas for many stories and I would love to have help fleshing them out. Could you add me to the writer's list thread OP?


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 5, 2011)

Haven't been around FAF for a while, so thank you for the patience. ShiroUzumaki and Greywolverene are on the list now. Fenneckfan14, I'll need a direct link to your FA page.  Thanks.


----------



## Penelope Dairas (Apr 6, 2011)

Count me in.


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 6, 2011)

You're in!


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 7, 2011)

Penelope Dairas said:


> Count me in.


 
What a coincidence, I was just about to put your link on here.


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 7, 2011)

Vukasin, do you maybe have some praise you can give her? :B


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 7, 2011)

Her stories are very descriptive and it's easy to picture the scenes in your head.


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks very much, included it. :3


----------



## Waffles (Apr 8, 2011)

Throw me in there too, please! ^3^
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/wafflebird/


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 8, 2011)

Thrown! :V


----------



## Gen.Tarotway (Apr 10, 2011)

Umm, please add me as well.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/gen.tarotway/


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 11, 2011)

You're on the list.


----------



## Rainstar9805 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Looking for writers*

[faRainstar9805/fa] Rainstar. I am a new writer but a writer none the less. Please add me if you will!!


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 11, 2011)

You missed a bracket or two there, Rainstar, but I threw you a bone and you're on the list anyway. :B


----------



## LolitaOfTheVoid (Apr 16, 2011)

I'd like to advertise my good friend [fa]Offox[/fa], who is a fantastic writer whose more recent works are a commissioned pornographic series. He has an entire website though, where most of his clean fiction and fantasy stores are placed, though he has some on his FA as well. I suggest that reading fans pay him a visit.

I'd also like to get [fa]Fox_Winter[/fa] added to the list. He was very prolific over of Yiffstar before the conversion, and more recently he began posting his stories here on FA. His horror is absolutely chilling, and he's currently working on a wonderful novel. He does have some erotica as well, and it can get pretty enthralling. Please, please, PLEASE check him out. He deserves more visitors to his little corner of the internet.


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you, Lolita.  _That_ is how you post in this thread!


----------



## Penelope Dairas (Apr 18, 2011)

The link above's broken.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/foxwinter is the working one.


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 18, 2011)

No worries, I put the right one into the list already.


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 18, 2011)

And Kranesh makes the list!


----------



## Kranesh (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorry for make another post but It seems that I uploaded an incorrect file, so after a minor changes it's all done (I hope) so ya, as I said, count me in with my new story, enjoy it ppl

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kranesh/


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 19, 2011)

You're still on the list dude, it's okay. :B


----------



## psion (Apr 19, 2011)

Feels a bit egotistical to nominate myself but [fa]psion[/fa]
I mostly do science fiction and superfurs but I have been trying to branch out..


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 19, 2011)

You're no more egotistical than the rest of us. :3 Welcome aboard!


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 24, 2011)

Can you add me as well?


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 24, 2011)

You (and your hyphen) have been added!


----------



## Ship-Wreck (Apr 24, 2011)

*Great writer, Better ranter*

My kitty is a really AMAZING writer. Since FA is more geared toward images than writing, he doesn't get a lot of readers, which is a shame because he is really good~ So I have come here to pimp him out in hopes that more people will read his stuff. He really deserves it~

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/railword

That is his page. Give his stuff a read and see what you think. He rants a lot, some people can't really handle how straight-forward he is and he can come off as mean some times, but he writes so well. Give his stuff a read and you'll see.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Great writer, Better ranter*

You know, there's a thread for this.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Great writer, Better ranter*

Looks like I ninja'd Term's post.  I already merged the two.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Great writer, Better ranter*



M. Le Renard said:


> Looks like I ninja'd Term's post.  I already merged the two.


 
>:[

Damn mod ninjas.


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 24, 2011)

And here I just thought Term had gone over the deep end.

Anyway, Railword's on the list now, along with a little praise.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 24, 2011)

TakeWalker said:


> And here I just thought Term had gone over the deep end.


 
Not yet.  Ask me again when Finals Week comes.


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 3, 2011)

i am an amatuer writer, but i don't know how to upload my works on to the net. i also write sci-fi lore and characters but don't work on them.
if you do know how to upload word docs send me a message and i'll give a link or i could just e-mail you for proof


----------



## In_Abyss (May 4, 2011)

I have a couple of buds that do great writings!

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/maxiscore/

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/deltroon1986/

Thanks for doing this ^^ It'll really help my buds out


----------



## TakeWalker (May 4, 2011)

Thanks, In Abyss, both are on the list.

As for Sir Richard, umm... Try going to Furaffinity and hitting "Submit"? You will, of course, need to have a Furaffinity account... and then post a link to it here so I can add you.


----------



## Master of the Pen (May 19, 2011)

I'd like to be added to the list, please~


----------



## TakeWalker (May 19, 2011)

I am feeling generous. You are on the list!


----------



## Orion_Stargazer (May 30, 2011)

I'm a writer!  I write fiction, not a poem person...

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/orionstargazer/


----------



## TakeWalker (May 30, 2011)

Well, now you're an on-the-list person!


----------



## Serfent (Jun 9, 2011)

I have a new series I'm writing. I would really like some honest feedback (I'm mildly paranoid that people aren't honest about them. All good praises and no bad ones have always earned my distrust.) http://www.furaffinity.net/user/serfent/ Currently only the first chapter is up but I'll also post some of the other things I've written as soon as possible.

~ Thanks Serfent


----------



## jjaanbutt (Jun 9, 2011)

*Re: Looking for writers*

A baseball player retires from the game of baseball, and in 5 years, if  he doesn't play in a baseball game in those 5 years, he becomes eligible  for voting for voting by baseball's writers, but what are they looking  for, stats wise, when voting whether or not to elect that player into  MLB's Hall of Fame in Cooperstown, NY. And of course, they get 15 years,  where they can appear on the ballot, in case they aren't elected in the  first year.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jun 9, 2011)

WE HAVE BEEN GRACED BY THE ALMIGHTY SPAMMAR. PRAISE INGLIP.

I feel important. :V

Anyway, Serfent, welcome to the (currently spam-free).


----------



## Raphael (Jun 11, 2011)

Do I have to provide a link to my FA, can I link to my blog or something instead?


----------



## TakeWalker (Jun 12, 2011)

This is the official FurAffinity writers' list, the point is to list all the writers on FurAffinity. If there are links to your blog or whatnot on your FA page, then anyone who goes to check you out on FA will be able to follow them.


----------



## scavola (Jun 17, 2011)

Serfent - I'd be happy to, but can't figure out how to open your docx, comes out as a compressed file?


----------



## TakeWalker (Jun 18, 2011)

Please leave critique discussion in the critique threads or on the submission itself.


----------



## Rush (Jun 20, 2011)

I do a lot of poetry. Almost all of it is 'dark' stuff, but not necessarily emo. If that doesn't describe it, think Edgar Allen Poe (not the style, but the topics) I did however, have an emo phase and consequently have plenty of emo poems. I'm not sure if this helps at all, but that's what I do.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jun 21, 2011)

Rush said:


> I do a lot of poetry. Almost all of it is 'dark' stuff, but not necessarily emo. If that doesn't describe it, think Edgar Allen Poe (not the style, but the topics) I did however, have an emo phase and consequently have plenty of emo poems. I'm not sure if this helps at all, but that's what I do.


 
Okay. Do you have a FurAffinity account? I need the link before I can add you to the list.


----------



## fwbrown61 (Jul 10, 2011)

Posted yesterday. Oddly, doesn't appear. Try again. 

Wonder if there's anything else odd around here...

Anyway. Yes, I'd like on the list, and if health holds out
should be able to prove I belong on it. 

("...any club that'd have me as a member..." Shut 
up, Groucho).

Name: [fa]fwbrown61[/fa]

Comment: The more I write on furry subjects,
the more interesting it gets. There is 
something very important about this kind 
of lit.


TakeWalker suggested that saying that will
generate mockage. De nada. So long as the 
readers like the text.

I'm just a cute 'lil oggy-woogy fuzzball with
a dirty big knife. I'll probably survive.

And I remain,


Purring deceptively, :- >

Fred Brown.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 10, 2011)

No, I meant I was going to mock you for contacting me via PM instead of posting here.  But you posted here, so are spared my wrath! Welcome to the list.


----------



## Ryffnah (Jul 15, 2011)

Hello writers,

I've been on FA for a while, but I haven't checked out the forums before.  Then there was this huge storm over at the Furry Writers' Guild forums, and rumors suggest that it all started over here.  So...  Here I am!  And, being a writer on FA, I'd love to be added to the list of writers on FA.  Here's my FA page:  http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ryffnah/


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 15, 2011)

Welcome to the coolest list on the coolest forum on Furaffinity!


----------



## EireneDarkwolf (Jul 16, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/champagne98/ - yes, this is me. I do write, usually in collaboration with another author, who I don't think has an acct on FA. And a very good friend of mine, RuthofPern, edits for us now (you can see the difference between Harem and Sister vs Horror Vale - which is when we started having him edit for us)


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 16, 2011)

Ryffnah said:


> Hello writers,
> 
> I've been on FA for a while, but I haven't checked out the forums before.  Then there was this huge storm over at the Furry Writers' Guild forums, and rumors suggest that it all started over here.  So...  Here I am!


 
Welcome to your doom, the source of all evil on the internet... the FurAffinity Forums.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome aboard, champagne! I put you down as Champagne98, but if you want me to change that to your forum name, it won't take but a moment.


----------



## EireneDarkwolf (Jul 16, 2011)

Either is good for me. A couple other sites I'm writing on have me as Champagne with no way to change my name to my new one. And I really did NOT want to go and create a new acct, lol 


And while I'm here....

My co-author for Horror Vale, A Harem of Breeders, Making a Slave Out of Sister, and a few new ones ~ MasterAaran - Honestly, writing Sister with him and going back to read it, is hard for me. I've gotten so EMOTIONALLY attached to Trynnia and Aaran, and hate Frelth (the way most of our readers do, lol). Just reading back through it makes me cry - while his FA profile page is relatively empty, he and I write together, and I tend to upload them, since I get everything back from our editor (listed below)


And our awesome editor, who is also writing his own story ~ RuthofPern


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks so much for the additions! I was beginning to fear that recommending other writers had become passÃ©.

Also, thanks to FWBrown for pointing out a URL error. I mention this only to say IF YOU FIND SOMETHING WRONG IN THE LIST, LET ME KNOW. These days, everything is copypasta'd to reduce errors as much as possible, but mistakes do happen, and I want to be able to correct them!


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jul 18, 2011)

That "I" section looks a little bit bare doesn`t it?  

Well, I`m relatively new here, so I`ll just say I fully intend to count myself among these names in the near future. I`ll be sure to keep my eye open for other talents as well.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 18, 2011)

For the sake of finally having an I, I will not make you suffer the ignominy of reposting with the actual link. :V

NOW GO FIND ME A Q


----------



## McLovintheMonkey (Jul 18, 2011)

Here's my page where I written 2 short stories and 1 DnD Series(Not Complete though).
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/mclovinthemonkey/


----------



## Poetigress (Jul 18, 2011)

TakeWalker said:


> NOW GO FIND ME A Q


 
Out of curiosity, I checked my "watched by" list, but the only Q username was an artist.

We can but hope.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 18, 2011)

McLovin' on the list!



Poetigress said:


> Out of curiosity, I checked my "watched by" list, but the only Q username was an artist.
> 
> We can but hope.


 
There's gotta be one somewhere. :/


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jul 19, 2011)

lol, I have ONE submission and am working on a second.  

If I find a Q, I will be sure to let you know asap. :V


----------



## NobleThorne (Jul 27, 2011)

I've got a story I've been writing for a while, and now Im ready to start releasing it
Cover: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6200247
Chapter 1: http://www.sofurry.com/page/271634/user
Chapter 2: coming soon

A tale of two strangers, that must face the trials of purgatory on  earth. Together they experience deaths, with each death they awake in  eachother's embrace whole again.

Give it a look see if you got the time


----------



## Orion_Stargazer (Aug 9, 2011)

Here's a writer whose dragon stories are really good reading. http://www.furaffinity.net/user/tielhawk/ I'm working on a collab with him, but his stories are really good.

Edit: MWAHAHAHAHA!!!  I posted the name of somebody else rather than my own!  And by pointing this out, I lose all possible modesty points! HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## TakeWalker (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for the words (he was actually on the list!)

Just a note, I can no longer respond to anything on the forums -- though I can apparently still edit posts, thank God -- without switching browsers, so I may just not respond to anything in this thread anymore. We'll see.


----------



## Fenno (Aug 16, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6315600

That's my only contribution so far... But expect to see more. I'm already halfway done with another story.


----------



## Earthbound (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm looking for others to help me with a little project of mine:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6329357/

Hopefullyy efforts aren't futile.


----------



## Banner (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm a writer, my stuff can be found on:
http://www.amazon.com/John-Van-Stry/e/B004U7JY8I/
It's all currently anthro sci-fi.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 26, 2011)

I guess I'll take charge of this thread for now, as Take is having strange technical difficulties with posting here.
Banner: this thread is for writers on FA.  Do you have an FA account you could link to?


----------



## Banner (Aug 29, 2011)

M. Le Renard said:


> I guess I'll take charge of this thread for now, as Take is having strange technical difficulties with posting here.
> Banner: this thread is for writers on FA.  Do you have an FA account you could link to?



yup: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/banner/

Though I took a bunch of what was up there down, reworked it, and put it up for sale.  There are still a few things left though.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 30, 2011)

Okee-dokey.  I'll add you to the list, then.


----------



## WolfUrameshi (Sep 15, 2011)

I'd like to suggest two people: myself, and [fa]Daiger[/fa]. 

Though more active in terms of writing at deviantArt (click here), Daiger's unique quality is in cleverly writing action simply and effectively, making for an interesting reading experience. 

My account is [fa]WolfUrameshi[/fa]. I'm currently taking commissions to help finance my MA in Creative Writing, as I'm currently in a bind. I'd rather have someone comment on my literature than make a comment myself. Only now have I started to put moar literature in my page as I did not have anything worth mentioning. :3 Below are two samples for your judging: 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6280955

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6287550

Yes I actually wrote a traditional fable. XD


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 15, 2011)

Added you and Daiger to the list.  Thanks!


----------



## WolfUrameshi (Sep 16, 2011)

You're welcome. Now to wait for someone to add a comment about me.


----------



## TakeWalker (Nov 8, 2011)

Bumping this because A) hey, I can fucking post again! B) it needs a bump, and C) I've officially handed this thread and its companion over to M. LeRenard. He'll be taking care of all requests from now on. Happy writing! <-- dumb signoff


----------



## Aeturnus (Nov 9, 2011)

Feel free to remove my name off the list. I removed all of my work, and I don't plan posting anything new.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Nov 12, 2011)

If you so desire.


----------



## Wakboth (Dec 9, 2011)

Might as well throw my own name in the hat.


----------



## Lunar (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm a writer, but I only have one piece up so far...
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/lunarhelix/
It's in my submissions: "LOBOTOMY"


----------



## M. LeRenard (Dec 10, 2011)

Okay.  I've added you to the list.


----------



## Vurbleson (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm a new writer although I've written before but never furry. I have ideas down so I can't wait to write them out.

I just posted a new short "Last Words To An Owner" which is a sample of how I write. The actual stories will be more playful and romance but I felt like a good intro would be something like this. Don't worry though, I will never do something like "L.W.T.A.O." for the playful stories. 

Please add me to the list since I will be a large contributor in the future (College semester starting at the moment but when it develops its own heart beat I'll be able to write more furfics.)

Vurbleson - [ fa]http://www.furaffinity.net/user/vurbleson/[ /fa ]


----------



## johnpm995 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm a writer myself. I specialize in a certain type of fetish (won't go into it since that annoys people) but am willing to write almost anything. Here's my FA page:
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/johnpm995/


----------



## M. LeRenard (Dec 13, 2011)

Added you both!  Thanks.


----------



## Vurbleson (Dec 15, 2011)

Just posted a new story, please let me know what you think since I have many more ready.

It's titled Toblyn and Jerasov and like the rest of the stories I have they follow that type of playful/adult content. Also I listed it as adult since I don't know if it qualifies for that but I'd rather be safe than banned so if someone could give a personal rating on the content that'd be appreciated.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7038446/

Thanks for adding me Renard


----------



## Ruby Dragon (Dec 20, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7068861/

A small rough draft of a first chapter.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Dec 21, 2011)

Added you, Ruby Dragon.  Thanks.


----------



## NineTiger (Dec 26, 2011)

I write Thundercat fan fiction. I keep it up on my web site http://thunderanweavings.net

MGP


----------



## Eightane (Dec 30, 2011)

Suppose I should toss my name in the ring here.

[fa]Eightane[/fa]

 Been on the site for 5 years, about time I stopped keeping a low profile. :}


----------



## Sadgeo (Dec 30, 2011)

I would like to second the above motion to add Eightane to the list.   I would also like to offer words of praise to be included.

Eightane crafts his art with a care and complexity that many would be hard pressed to match.  His words have a way of winning one over; you may not be a fan of the fetish upon entering the story, but you may find that your tastes can change rather quickly when being serviced by Eightane.


----------



## GingerM (Dec 30, 2011)

[fa]fc32[/fa] definitely needs to go on this list!


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jan 1, 2012)

Sorry about the delay.  I'm on vacation.
I've updated the list to include Eightane and Sadgeo's comment, as well as FC32.  Thanks for those, guys!

Ninetiger: do you have an FA account?  That's what this list is for.  Writers on FA.  Let me know so I can add you to the list.


----------



## Tyvara_Panther (Jan 2, 2012)

Guess it couldn't hurt to throw my name out there. http://www.furaffinity.net/user/tyvarapanther/

My main focus is fantasy stories with an occasional dose of sci fi. Much of my work is erotica, but I write plenty of stories that aren't; though, my intended audience is adults.

Thanks a bunch for adding me. ^^


----------



## Kurasuki (Jan 2, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kurasuki/

I may not be the best at it, but I absolutely love writing and telling stories.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jan 2, 2012)

List has been updated.  Thanks!


----------



## Jankin (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm a writer/editor/what ever you need help with.

I write non-porn original fiction (trying to focus on books rather than short stories) however, I can do either style.

If anyone wants a writer or wants to read or what have you, contact me.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jan 19, 2012)

Would you link to your FA account, assuming you have one?


----------



## Jankin (Jan 19, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/jankin/
Apologies, I forgot to do it on my profile.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jan 19, 2012)

Okay.  Added you to the list.


----------



## kentenko (Jan 28, 2012)

Well... I'm a writer... Furries isn't my strong suit but I am exploring... I do have a FA account... whether you add me is up to you...


----------



## Absorbentgene (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Looking for writers*

Hiya there... Trying to get my works out there a little more and I hope this can help me some! Here's my link http://www.furaffinity.net/user/absorbentgene/


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jan 31, 2012)

Added you to the list, Absorbentgene.
And Kentenko: if you'd like to be on the list, go ahead and post the link to your page.  I'll add you once you do that.


----------



## kentenko (Feb 1, 2012)

All right! http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kentenko/


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 1, 2012)

Okay!  You're on the list.


----------



## Cain (Feb 1, 2012)

Add me up, Renard!
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/jaggededge/


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 1, 2012)

Done and done.  Welcome to the list.


----------



## Talaisan (Feb 7, 2012)

[fa]Talaisan[/fa]
I write quite a bit.  My favorite way to de-stress at the end of the day.  Though everything written on my FA is NSFW.  All of my SFW stuff is not for post, because it's for sale.  Probably time to add some of my flash fiction here, so there's work-safe reading material!


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 7, 2012)

Added you to the list.  Thanks!


----------



## FringeBenefits (Feb 9, 2012)

Hello, guys, this is my first post here on the forums.

If you don't mind, I'd like to pimp out my web novel series, _Tasakeru_, since this is supposed to be the place for it.

 I also occasionally write stuff and post it on my FA page, found here: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/tasakeru828

Any constructive feedback is much appreciated, thanks!

*EDIT: *Link to critique forum thread


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 9, 2012)

I won't consider myself much of a writer, but if you need someone to critique your work and/or proofread it for grammatical/spelling errors I'm your guy.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 11, 2012)

Added you to the list, Fringe.  Although I put it under the FA page username and the name of the comic, Tasakeru.  Let me know which one you want.
Also, this is more a list for writers, Fenrari, so I won't be adding you, but go ahead and feel free to give comments to some of the things people post in the critique subforum here.


----------



## FringeBenefits (Feb 11, 2012)

I'd rather have it listed under the series' name, as the vast majority of the content is on the website. Thanks.


----------



## Nikki23 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm a new author and would like to be added to the list! I would love it if anyone wanted to read my stuff and comment. Thanks!

FA:
[fa]nikki23[/fa]

First story, modern office furry smut:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7588558 (nsfw)

First trade, sci-fi action (some violence):
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7624856


----------



## M. LeRenard (Mar 25, 2012)

You've been added.  Thanks!


----------



## Bucephalus (Mar 30, 2012)

*I found one!*

Having at long last finished my balloon vixen epoch, and now even posting a story with a _black frame_ of all things, I finally thought to come here and jump on the bandwagon. If you'd tack me onto the list I'd greatly appreciate it. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/bucephalus/

My 100,000+ word balloon vixen saga:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3932989/

My new fanfic based on the webcomic FreeFall:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7187104/


----------



## M. LeRenard (Mar 31, 2012)

You've been added!


----------



## DragonTalon (Apr 4, 2012)

Another writer here!

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/DragonTalon

I have a long (over 400,000 words so far) series called Fates of the Unicorns which is erotic *cough-porn-cough* furry fantasy fiction.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 4, 2012)

You've been added!


----------



## Tango (Apr 4, 2012)

Well, I'm a budding writer. Can I get added?

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/tangod/


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 4, 2012)

You bet.  You're now on the list.


----------



## Tango (Apr 4, 2012)

M. Le Renard said:


> You bet.  You're now on the list.



Thanks, bro.


----------



## Aldino (Apr 10, 2012)

A writer of books and some poetry, I would love to join the list. 

It's not much but its a start.
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/aldino/


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 10, 2012)

Sorry. Not at the moment. Have to upload some of my work. I'll report back once I have!


----------



## Mxpklx (Apr 10, 2012)

I am a VERY good science fiction writer, or so my friends tell me. I will upload some of my stuff during the summer since I don't have time to write during the school year. Writing makes time go by so fast.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 10, 2012)

Added you to the list, Aldino, and you other guys let me know when you want to be added as well.  Thanks!


----------



## Aldino (Apr 10, 2012)

Gratiz my friend.


----------



## Furryjones (Apr 24, 2012)

I don`t have any work on this site, but I am a published author. [fa]furryjones[/fa]
If anyone would like to know more about my series of novels feel free to PM me. Good writing to everyone!


----------



## dylangoelz (Apr 25, 2012)

[fa]http://www.furaffinity.net/user/backwoodspimp/[/fa]

Please add me I love to write


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 25, 2012)

Furryjones said:


> I don`t have any work on this site, but I am a published author. [fa]furryjones[/fa]
> If anyone would like to know more about my series of novels feel free to PM me. Good writing to everyone!


Rather than my linking to an empty page (which would only confuse people), why don't you update it with links to where people can find/buy your books?  Once you do that, or upload samples or something, then I can add you to the list.

Edit: Found the problem with the link.  It has a backslash it should have.  I've added you to the list, dylangoelz.


----------



## Arik~Vulpes (May 4, 2012)

Just finished this and decided to upload it to FA. Here's the link to my page. http://www.furaffinity.net/user/arik~vulpes/


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 5, 2012)

Added you to the list.  Thanks!


----------



## AlexStone (May 7, 2012)

I am a writer, I have a lot of stories to finish both furry and non furry. I also write poetry: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/alexstone/


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 9, 2012)

Sorry about the wait.  I was moving into a new apartment and didn't get internet access right away.  You're on the list now.


----------



## Palantean Writer (May 10, 2012)

I'd be happy to be on the list, if that's okay?


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 10, 2012)

It is, but I'll need a working link to your FA account.  Your little paw icon is broken.


----------



## FanaticRat (May 19, 2012)

I guess it would be cool if I was on the list, if that's not too conceited of me. I swear I do write some things, occasionally.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/fanaticrat/


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 19, 2012)

Whoops, missed this earlier.  Got it now; you're on the list.


----------



## FanaticRat (May 20, 2012)

Much appreciated.


----------



## AlexStone (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for adding me to the list.


----------



## GingerM (Jun 7, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/lei-lani ought to be on the list.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 8, 2012)

She is already, actually.  Did you have any comments to add about her?


----------



## zanian (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm a writer, I suppose 
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/zanian/


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 8, 2012)

'I suppose is good enough'.  You're on the list.  The only other Z name!


----------



## 13Swords (Jun 13, 2012)

I have been trying to create a group similar to this on the main site; was attempting to create a writer's group that didn't depend on me being around forever to maintain it. This... isn't exactly what I was trying to make, but it's good. It's very good. Add me to list?
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7779212/


----------



## Ty Rufus (Jun 14, 2012)

I'd like to be added to the list as I have a book written up with a second on the way. Only problem is that my written work is not on my FA...though my personal art usually pertains to my story and contains some info about it here and there. Does that count? ^^;


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 15, 2012)

Sorry.  I've been away.  Caught a break, so I thought I'd update this.
Added you to the list, 13swords, and Ty, the list is for people who have writing up on FA, so I'd wait until you put some written work up before I add you.


----------



## MWWolf1990 (Jun 17, 2012)

I've only just started writing this year and only just registered in the forum so am not totally familiar with it, but i've ended up writing quite a few in only a few months so I'd love to be on the list. I tend to write a few yiffy stories but obviously not all the time heh and i five characters who are based around bodybuilding and Motor Racing (weird mix I know heh) 

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/jamesdarrencrowe/ (my account)


----------



## Riyeko (Jun 19, 2012)

My friend and I do some writing together every once in a while.

I also write my own things in my spare time (animals, job, kids, life sometimes takes away from the quality/quantity), but other than that, there are a few things in my submission folder on FA.
Also, to distinguish between my stupid "art" (more like scribbles and crap), youll probably want to look for thumbnails that have some kind of character, with words on the front. 
Like this: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6955016/
Anyway, heres my page, so check it out and im always in the mood for critque, just be thorough -- ive had a few people tell me that the writing "just sucks" and nothing else. No reason, no explanation. Honestly it was their opinion, but ... if youre telling me it sucks, tell me _why_. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/riyeko/


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 21, 2012)

Caught another break, and added you both to the list.  Thanks.  It'll be another week before I'm active again, guys, so don't get scared if it seems like I'm ignoring you.


----------



## Mr_Mau (Jul 8, 2012)

Hihi. Comments and suggestions are always welcome. I hope you enjoy my stories!

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/mr-mau/


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 8, 2012)

Added you to the list.  Thanks!


----------



## Amethyst Mare (Jul 18, 2012)

Could I be added to the list, please? I'm a writer who takes commissions and I'm nosing on to the forums for the first time 

[fa]Amethyst_mare[/fa]


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 18, 2012)

Sure thing.  You're on the list now.  Thanks!

Oh, and if you'd like to advertise commissions, you can use the Black Market.  Just make sure to read the guidelines before you post.


----------



## Blyzeriun (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm glad I decided to join up on the forum or I would never have discovered this thread ^.^ I would like to be added to the list please. FA account is here --------> https://www.furaffinity.net/user/noxnoctislupus/


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 17, 2012)

All right, you're on the list.  I went ahead and put it under your FA main page name and not the forum name.  Let me know if you want it the other way around.
Thanks!


----------



## jagdwolf (Sep 8, 2012)

Me...Wolf...I was just published by Rabbit Valley and have already done a book signing!  I am stoked and working on book 2 now!


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 9, 2012)

Well congratulations!  How many copies did you sell at the signing?
Anyway, I should ask if you've uploaded stuff to your FA account, and what the URL is so I can add you to the list.  I would have checked myself, but of course FA is still down.


----------



## PunkTiger (Sep 10, 2012)

Heyas! I write words in poetic and story forms; some furry, some not-so-much, some mature/adult, some G/PG rated, and sometimes with actual coherency behind them (fancy that). I'd like to be added to the list, please.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/punktiger (When FA is back up and running, that is.)

Thanks kindly.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 10, 2012)

Okay, you're on the list, PunkTiger.  I'll double-check that that link works once the main site is back up.  Thanks!


----------



## PunkTiger (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you very kindly. 

I also have a recommendation and some praise for another author: Luagha. [fa]luagha[/fa]

He simply describes his *Idyll* series as "A naughty story. With orcs and humans," however, the second installment proves it's _far_ more than merely that. There are some adult parts, sure, but the developing plot has really drawn me into a fascinating story which is shaping up to be an epic tale of heroes and gods.


----------



## Sendokidu (Sep 12, 2012)

Hmm... I am not sure if it's been covered or not in earlier posts, but would poets be added to the list?  I mean, I do have a prologue to a story from long ago on my FA (which I reeeally need to get myself in gear with, one of these days >.< ), but as I write mainly poetry, I wanted to make sure on that.


----------



## Tf'd Toucan (Sep 12, 2012)

Playfingers: transformation temed writer, general rated material, and is always looking for support.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 12, 2012)

Sendokidu said:


> Hmm... I am not sure if it's been covered or not in earlier posts, but would poets be added to the list?  I mean, I do have a prologue to a story from long ago on my FA (which I reeeally need to get myself in gear with, one of these days >.< ), but as I write mainly poetry, I wanted to make sure on that.


Of course.  Poets are writers.  Just post a link to your FA gallery and I'll get the list updated.



playfingers said:


> Playfingers: transformation temed writer, general rated material, and is always looking for support.


I'll need a link to your FA gallery.  I know I could click the paw icon, but that's not always correct, so just make it easy on me and post the link you want me to use.

Also, thanks, PunkTiger, for the recommendation.  I've added Luagha to the list with your comment.


----------



## Sendokidu (Sep 12, 2012)

Alright, then. ^^ http://www.furaffinity.net/user/sendokidu/


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 12, 2012)

All right, then.  You're on the list.  Thanks!


----------



## drekian (Sep 13, 2012)

Sure, I'd like to join the list. The stuff I share on FA is generally related to transformation however I've been trying to expand that recently (most of my non-furry writing stays in a hidden folder on my computer due to my lack of confidence surrounding it).

http://furaffinity.net/user/drekian 

[ my writing examples : http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8149133/ // http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8148163/ ]

and I don't know if you know about the FAWD http://www.furaffinity.net/user/fawd.v1/ (and/or if it's been mentioned here previously) but it's another thing documenting writers on FA.

Thanks!


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 13, 2012)

You've been added, Drekian.  And I knew fwbrown had something like that going, yes.  Might as well have one both on the main site and here, why not.  So thanks!


----------



## SpaceRabbitTimeWolfGo (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello, I'm a fantasy and magic-realism author who cannot keep the furry out of my writing, though god knows I've tried. Speculative fiction and epic poetry are my favorite genres, and a lot of my work has some kind of anthro element to it. My latest project is _Rabbit! Rabbit! Rabbit!,_ an experimental urban fantasy novel (with strong furry elements, think Calvin and Hobbes meets Donnie Darko or Fight Club) which I am attempting to self-publish with donations on Kickstarter. (Hence the crazy sig with the link below.)

There's a sample of the book on that site, but here's three examples of my work on Inkbunny (also posted on my FA account, but I like the formatting better).

*The Color of Mantis* (historical transformation fiction, in two parts)
https://inkbunny.net/submissionview.php?id=298844
https://inkbunny.net/submissionview.php?id=298859

*I am a Tiger! I am a God!* (anthro? flash fiction)
https://inkbunny.net/submissionview.php?id=298864
*
Opus the Wonder Dog* (anthro sci-fi prose poem)
https://inkbunny.net/submissionview.php?id=298865

All those can be found here, too: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/spacerabbittimewolfgo/

And of course, there's the novel: http://kck.st/NLzIyy

I think that covers my bases. 

So, thanks for your time, and hey, one more thing. If you haven't already added this guy:

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ansionnach/

You'll want to do so. Just found him today, and his stuff is really classy.

That's it. Thank you!


----------



## drekian (Sep 17, 2012)

M. LeRenard said:


> You've been added, Drekian.  And I knew fwbrown had something like that going, yes.  Might as well have one both on the main site and here, why not.  So thanks!



Awesome, thanks for doing this! :3


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 18, 2012)

No problem, Drekian.

I've added you, Space (nice username, by the way), and the fellow you recommended.  Thanks!

Oh, also guys, you don't have to post samples.  I mean, you can if you feel like, but it's certainly isn't necessary.


----------



## LilKittenAlice (Sep 19, 2012)

I like to write and would enjoy being added to the list, if that's alright. I'm mainly a ghost writer though I do sometimes post my own original ideas.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/lilkittenalice/


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 19, 2012)

Sure thing.  You're now on the list, LilKittenAlice.  Thanks!


----------



## Witchwater (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi there!

My name is Witchwater, user [fa]Witchwater[/fa], a new addition to FurAffinity, but I'd also love to be included in your writers list!

I'm currently writing a serialized fantasy adventure called "To Embrace the Sun," starring an anthro lion by the name of Taj.  Basically, it's an interactive story; at the end of every chapter, I present several choices Taj can make.  Readers can pick their favorite choices by commenting on the story, and whichever option gets the most votes is how I write my next chapter.

The first chapter has only recently gone live, so I'm still collecting readers' choices until Friday!  I'd love to share my story with everyone, and what better time than at the very start of the story?

"To Embrace the Sun" is currently published on JukePopSerials.com (and for anyone who loves reading serialized fiction, I'd recommend it to them anyway, but I'll babble about that in the 'Lynx Plox' thread).  The link to the story is here: http://www.jukepopserials.com/home/read/50  No account is needed for anyone to read the story, but if you want to comment (to add your choice), you'll need a free account.

Would it be all right if I was added to the writers list, please?


----------



## yukiyouko (Sep 24, 2012)

I'd like to be added to the list, if that's alright. I currently only have a few writing samples on this site, but I am ALWAYS open for writing commissions, as well as planning to upload my own personal works here.

http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/yukiyouko/ This is my gallery, for those interested. 

So, please add me to the list!


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 24, 2012)

Okay, you're on the list.  Thanks!


----------



## shetira (Dec 23, 2012)

Hey! I should very much like to be on the writers list! ^.^

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/shetira/

I really should start hanging around the forums before... didn't even notice this till today. >.<


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jan 5, 2013)

Sorry for the late reply.  I was on break.
Anyway, you're on the list now!


----------



## WarLegalomon (Jan 27, 2013)

I have a few stories on my FA site. The older ones are mostly Digimon related.  I've been absent from writing for awhile due to health issues but am now starting to get back into it again.  I am currently working on stories surrounding two of my original characters and still a Work in Progress but they are helping me get back into the writing phase 

[fa]WarLegalomon[/fa]


----------



## Symlus (Jan 28, 2013)

Poet allowed? Granted, I have to go slightly insane to do it properly, but I can still do it, and under 3 minutes too!


----------



## reedman (Jan 28, 2013)

I am a writer, though I have been getting into animation more.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/reedman/


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jan 28, 2013)

Okay, WarLegalomon and Reedman: you're both on the list now.  Thanks!


----------



## DonKarnage (Feb 7, 2013)

I only finish one stories and I would like collaboration for my other furry stories. Also the one I finish I would like to extend it. its only about 32 pages.:wink:


----------



## Nikolinni (Feb 13, 2013)

Hmm....I myself write. I'm currently working on a Massive Character Story (MCS) called "The Dream Parallax", where various worlds and realities and what nots come into contact with each other, and the conflicts, action, and drama that result therein. It was intended to be a massive crossover with other Furry worlds/characters, but so far it's just my chars/worlds and fellow Furry writer Perri Rhoades. Speaking of which, she is writing her own serial called Spectral Shadows. If you're looking for an excellent Sci-Fi/Fantasy serial, look it up. You can find Spectral Shadows on Livejournal, or on her fur affinity. I'm having a little bit of an issue with Links right now, so if you're interested, just search Perri Rhoades Spectral Shadows, and you should find it. There's no real differences between her LiveJournal and Fur Affinity version, except for Serial 11's 13th episode, where in the FA version you can see a yiff scene between two characters that's cut from the LJ version. For my story, search Niko Linni Dream Parallax, and you should find it. It's published on FA, LJ, and deviantart; I am debating about having the FA version be a little more "loose" as far as content and sexuality goes, but we'll see. Don't get me wrong -- it's not a sex series or anything like that but...sometimes relationships go that far. So...yeah : )


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 17, 2013)

Sorry for the late reply.  I was out on a research trip.
Nikolinni, could you please link to both your and Perri Rhoades' FA accounts, assuming you have them?  Once you do that I can add you to the list, but your paw icon there seems to be broken.


----------



## Mikhowl (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm a writer. I'm kinda new, but I have five stories up and a whole fan fic series planned out... 

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/mikhowl/


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 21, 2013)

Added you to the list, Mikhowl.  Thanks!


----------



## Nikolinni (Feb 23, 2013)

M. LeRenard said:


> Sorry for the late reply.  I was out on a research trip.
> Nikolinni, could you please link to both your and Perri Rhoades' FA accounts, assuming you have them?  Once you do that I can add you to the list, but your paw icon there seems to be broken.



Sorry I took so long, I just noticed your reply to this thread now. I seemed to have fixed the issue with my FA link being all whack. Also, if you still want Perri's FA page you can find it here: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/perrirhoades/

I would also like to mention that if anyone reads my story, feel free to get comfortable with the characters and settings, but not the flow of events. In other words, I kinda don't like how I'm taking the stoy, so I'm probably going to scrap all but episode 1 (But even that will have some changes) and just redo the story from there. The idea behind it will still be the same. It's just that events will unfold a little differently. 

Also, if you're unfamiliar with Spectral Shadows or my own characters, don't worry. On the Live Journal version of Dream Parallax ( http://dreamparallax.livejournal.com/ ) there's a nifty in-progress character list, and Serial 1 of the series is also geared towards people unfamiliar with Spectral Shadows or my characters.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 23, 2013)

All righty: you're both on the list now.  Thanks.


----------



## mojisu (Mar 2, 2013)

I write smut.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Mar 2, 2013)

Awesome.  You're on the list.


----------



## Matt the Wolf (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm currently writing an anthro fantasy called the Traveler. Chapters are on my FA http://www.furaffinity.net/user/matthewthewolf/


----------



## M. LeRenard (Mar 16, 2013)

Got it.  You're on the list now.  Thanks!


----------



## Nikolinni (Mar 17, 2013)

I've just noticed that I've given little to no info on my own story. Well, it's what I call an MCS (Massive Cross-Over Story) featuring  for now, the cast of characters from my own imagination crossing over with those of Perri Rhoades _Spectral Shadows_. The original idea was to have this huge story where all these different furry characters and worlds come into contact with each other, and what resulted of that. The main antagonist, unimaginatively, is called The Darkness, and is a malignant entity that manufactures evil creatures that prey on the impurities and evils in one's own soul. Though...all may not be as it seems, and it may not be as clear cut as Dark Vs. Light. Perhaps The Darkness isn't really evil, but is simply being used by someone else? 

The story will be serialized on its livejournal page ( dreamparallax.livejournal.com ), though it is going under a bit of a rewrite, so the current episodes are no longer offically cannon; they will be replaced in short order by the rewritten episodes when I get them written. It will be published on LiveJournal, Deviant Art, and Fur Affinity -- and chances are the FA version might be a little bit more liberal content wise than the other two.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 4, 2013)

Cool.  You're on the list now (one of four X's).  Thanks!


----------



## anothersacrifice (Apr 6, 2013)

I am not a writer, I am a story crafter! (Joking, but I have heard someone say that before)


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 8, 2013)

I just noticed this got updated.  You're on the list now.  Thanks!


----------



## istillhatedeviantart (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm a writer...only have a couple of stories up right now (right now all are nsfw, hope to have a few none nsfw ones in the future though)
[fa]istillhatedeviantart[/fa]

But the real thing I'm plugging is [fa]epsilionian[/fa], an excellent up-and-coming author. He's starting a series focused around an alternate reality Rome, where sex and politics mix in a world on the brink of war. The first chapter is out (nsfw-http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10324080/). An excellent writer, he does the meat of the story, I do the sensual parts.

Also, shout to Maxis Core, one of the best authors on FA


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 9, 2013)

I've added you to the list.  You may have misspelled the other name, however, because the second URL says the user doesn't exist.  Once you fix that I'll add the correct name to the list as well.  Thanks!


----------



## istillhatedeviantart (Apr 10, 2013)

Ack, added an extra "i"...[fa]epsilonian[/fa], sorry about that.

Btw, I did the story plug correctly, right?


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 10, 2013)

All righty.  I added that one, and went ahead and updated Maxis Core with your comment.
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## ShayneGray (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm a new writer here c: I'm just now working on my first story (nsfw), and I've got the first two chapters (out of four) posted on my FA. I'm currently writing the third chapter, and one of my friends is making it into a comic.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 18, 2013)

You're on the list now.  Thanks!


----------



## Troj (Apr 18, 2013)

Arka said:


> Another story I wrote is much shorter, and it's about an elementary  school janitor who hates children so much, he poisons their tater  tots.**It's magical.



So, it's got a "Sideways Stories at Wayside School"-vibe, then?

The Earl story made me laugh. It's Palahniuk crossed with Hunter S. Thompson crossed with Dave Barry.

*ANYWAY....

*I'm a writer as well, and also edit friends' pieces when I have the time.https://www.furaffinity.net/user/troj/

I tend to covet my own writing like Gollum, though.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 18, 2013)

You're on the list now, Troj.  Thanks!


----------



## beirirangu (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm kinda new to the forums, so I'm not sure if I'm even in the right place... but I have a story idea that I would like to be written:


it's a incestious hermaphroditic transformation story and if any writers are interested in my idea and want to get more details about it, I would be happy to reply to any messages


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 20, 2013)

You'll want to post that in the Art Exchange.  Unless you're paying, in which case use the Black Market.  Make sure to read the rules in those places first.


----------



## miskey (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm a fairly new furry writer though I've been writing fanfics and tried writing a book, but decided to put that aside.

My FA: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/miskey/

Only one story (chapter) for now =)


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 23, 2013)

Added you to the list, Miskey.  Thanks!


----------



## rhansen23 (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm new to the furry fandom, but I've been writing stories for a while as a hobby and I've decided to write some for the people to actually read. I have 2 chapters of an ongoing dystopian sci-fi called "Acceptable Hazard" posted, hopefully more soon!

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/rhansen23/      is my FA


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 25, 2013)

Okee dokee.  You're on the list.  Thanks!


----------



## Shouden (Apr 26, 2013)

Umm...I think I should toss in my other account: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/dariaproductions/

All Adult stories. Very NSFW.


----------



## pagos_fora (Apr 28, 2013)

I do a lot of writing myself, though I haven't posted anything on FA before, I use a website called wattpad. (wattpad.com/pagos_fora).  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10471699/


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 28, 2013)

Okay.  Added your other account, Shouden, and added yours as Alshire, Pagos.  Thanks!


----------



## pagos_fora (Apr 28, 2013)

M. LeRenard said:


> Okay.  Added your other account, Shouden, and added yours as Alshire, Pagos.  Thanks!


where did you add them to?


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 28, 2013)

The big list of writers on FA.  That's what this thread is for.


----------



## pagos_fora (Apr 28, 2013)

M. LeRenard said:


> The big list of writers on FA.  That's what this thread is for.



thanks M. LeRenard


----------



## Quinn (Apr 29, 2013)

Great list  quite the helpful reference


----------



## Aleu (Apr 29, 2013)

I write a bit and am currently working on a small religious-like piece. I also have a few bits of poetry I think. Most of my writing stuff is on DA as it has fanfiction and derpy little poems. Only a few transferred to my FA account.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 29, 2013)

Added your FA account, Aleu.  Thanks!


----------



## pagos_fora (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Looking for writers*

So I have been working on a story for a while, and I have come to a fork in the road, I am trying to find out what to do with the rest of my stories. If any of you wanna read my works, check out wattpad.com/pagos_fora or if you want to read my current writing, here is a link to the story I have been working on, that is in need of suggestions. Your input is appreciated and I thank you for your support. http://www.wattpad.com/story/1911964-eyes-of-ember


----------



## Rorc (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Looking for writers*

Hope this works, not sure how the forums work just yet.  Anyway, I'm [fa]Rorc[/fa], I started posting chapters of one of my stories here recently.  *stares at page*  I really don't think I have all that much more to write...so yeah.  Hopefully the link works.


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 17, 2013)

You're on the list, Rorc.
And Pagos, if you would like a critique on something, please use the critique subforum (and make sure to read the rules before posting anything).


----------



## Perri_Rhoades (Jun 2, 2013)

Hello.  Writer here.  Would like to be in the directory.  Thanks.  http://www.furaffinity.net/user/perrirhoades/


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 3, 2013)

You appear to already be on the list, Perri, thanks to Nikolinni.


----------



## unwisedragon (Jun 11, 2013)

Well...  http://www.furaffinity.net/user/unwisedragon/
I write stories about religion, anger, and interesting questions.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 13, 2013)

Okay, you're on the list.  You're only the second username that starts with a 'U'.


----------



## HyperLittleAstro (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: Looking for writers*

[fa]HyperLittleAstro[/fa] i am writing at the moment a steampunk story inspired by the game Guns of Icarus Online I will try and do daily uploads if not ill upload like 1-2 times a week maybe more comments and shouts always welcome


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 23, 2013)

All righty.  You're on the list.


----------



## Gnarl (Jun 27, 2013)

I write books! fantasy science fiction and folklore fantasy available of Amazon. I have a couple I would like to put on FA but nothing in here yet.
Does this count?


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm afraid it doesn't count for this particular list.  However, do post here again when/if you decide to upload stuff to the main site; the list is of writers on FA.


----------



## Gnarl (Jun 27, 2013)

Just for you I have put the  "Tales of the All father" on the main. Will that count?


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 27, 2013)

Just link me to your page, and I'll add it to the list.


----------



## Gnarl (Jun 27, 2013)

M. LeRenard said:


> Just link me to your page, and I'll add it to the list.



I would more than love to but I am an old guy and not that savy! As soon as i figure out how, I will!


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 28, 2013)

Go to your page (http://www.furaffinity.net/user/[insert username]), go up to the bar at the top of the browser window with the URL in it (the URL being the http://www. etc.), highlight the URL with the mouse, hold Ctrl and press C, then come back to this page, make a new post, and then hold Ctrl and hit V.  It should paste the URL into the post.  Then just post the reply and it should automatically be made into a hyperlink.

Feel free to PM me if you need any additional help with this.


----------



## Gnarl (Jun 28, 2013)

OK I am trying it
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/doggywolf67/
WOW! I learned something new. A new trick for an old dog! Thanks!


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 28, 2013)

All righty, that will work.  You're now on the list (I put it under your FA username, DoggyWolf67).


----------



## Gnarl (Jun 28, 2013)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Shouyousei (Jul 3, 2013)

Hello!
Um, if it isn't too much trouble, I'd like to put my name forward. I've only got one thing up on fA right now, but I have stories posted elsewhere.

Links
[fa]Shouyousei[/fa]
http://bloodofearth.blogspot.com/   <-28 Chapter story that is on Hiatus until November
http://wolfswedding.blogspot.com/   <- Freshly started novella that will be completed by July 31st.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 6, 2013)

You're on the list now, Shouyousei.  Thanks!


----------



## Blaze Wolf (Jul 13, 2013)

Well I'd like to put my own name forward.
It's worth a shot I suppose, I write poetry on FA and other places.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8577140/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9024834/
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/10920517/
https://www.furaffinity.net/user/blaze-wolven/


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 14, 2013)

All righty, you're on the list as Blaze Wolven.  Thanks!


----------



## Twelve (Jul 25, 2013)

I'd love to join! I'm writing a series called "normal." about a world where some furs have superpowers. It will take readers through the lives and responsibilities of these furs in a world where they are disdained by those not endowed with special abilities--and those who will do anything to get those special abilities.

Aside from normal. I'll be doing one-shots and commissions for people. :3 I'm [fa]NotLukos[/fa] on the site, though my fursona name is Lukos. ^^


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 26, 2013)

You're on the list.  Thanks!


----------



## Axel Thunderpaw (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Looking for writers*

Im a writer of action/adventure/fantasy  fiction


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 26, 2013)

Okay.  I'm assuming this is your account?  And would you like to be on the list as BabyTiger1099 or Axel Thunderpaw?


----------



## Axel Thunderpaw (Jul 26, 2013)

Yeah that's me. And I'd like to be known as Axel Thunderpaw


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 27, 2013)

Okay, you're on the list.


----------



## lolipop97 (Aug 10, 2013)

I write many stories. They are all rated mature.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/lolipop97/

I will upload all my stories on FA!


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 11, 2013)

Okay, Lolipop, you're on the list.  Thanks!


----------



## Sasya (Aug 12, 2013)

In the interest of marketing, might as well ask to be stuck up there as well: 
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/sasya/

~Foxy


----------



## Gnarl (Aug 12, 2013)

I write and have some on the main but It really is not fan fiction. More of regular sci-fi where the main characters happen to be human hybrids. Most of them are furry except the one main character, the All Father is the human who creted the hybrids because he wanted to have real furries in the world. He aslo fell in love with an alien most people would mistake for a wolf. Not all aliens are humanoid. does this count??


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 12, 2013)

Added you to the list, Sasya.  And Gnarl, I believe you're already on there.


----------



## Gnarl (Aug 13, 2013)

Wow! your right I forgot. Must be an old guy thing. Were do we find this list?


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 14, 2013)

That would be this one: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/90092-The-Official-FurAffinity-Writer-List


----------



## Gnarl (Aug 14, 2013)

OK now you mention a furry writers Guild, is there actually a guild? Where do we join?


----------



## Remba Hatari (Aug 16, 2013)

Gnarl said:


> OK now you mention a furry writers Guild, is there actually a guild? Where do we join?



Try this Gnarl-- http://www.furrywritersguild.com/

----------------------------------------------------------------
I'd like to add myself to the list. Mainly because I'd like to be part of some group. 
 X 1 
I'll be adding more soon, but for now it is just the one.

Merci Monsieur LeRenard.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 18, 2013)

Gnarl said:
			
		

> OK now you mention a furry writers Guild, is there actually a guild? Where do we join?


The link Remba gave is correct, then follow the link to Join the Guild on the left column there to read about how to become a member.  In short, you just need to prove you've gotten published by either 1 paying vendor or two non-paying vendors.  Self-publishing doesn't count, just to simplify the quality-control process (as a general rule of thumb, getting your work accepted by a publisher is more difficult than self-publishing, hence is a better marker for your skill as a writer).  If you have any specific questions, you can contact Duroc on the mainsite; I'm sure he'd be pleased to hear about your interest.

And I've added you to the list now, Remba.  Thanks!


----------



## -Rufus- (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm not a big fan of pitching myself, but here we go anyway. I have a growing collection of stories on my page. Most of them are erotica and other forms of smut, but I still want people to enjoy them. I'll just leave this here. http://www.furaffinity.net/user/-rufus-/


----------



## FatHamster (Aug 25, 2013)

I was directed here to advertise, so thus following the rules, here I am.

I'm a bit short on cash after paying for an operation for someone close to me, and need to make a few extra dollars now. Since I can't draw, I want to write to make some cash.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/fathamster/

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/4993440/


----------



## Aleu (Aug 25, 2013)

FatHamster said:


> I was directed here to advertise, so thus following the rules, here I am.
> 
> I'm a bit short on cash after paying for an operation for someone close to me, and need to make a few extra dollars now. Since I can't draw, I want to write to make some cash.
> 
> ...


That's not exactly what this thread is about. If you want to advertise actually selling something, that would be the Black Market.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 27, 2013)

I've added you to the list, Rufus.  Thanks.

I've also added you, FatHamster, but do bear in mind this is just a list of writers on FA proper.  If you have commissions to advertise, use the Black Market, as Aleu said (and obviously please read the rules there as well).


----------



## NSabram (Nov 7, 2013)

Heya,

I'm a pretty avid writer on FA, focusing more on TF stories than anything else. Some are SFW, some aren't. Oh, also, I've got a CYOC story going at the moment! 
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/nsabram/


----------



## Shoiyo (Nov 8, 2013)

I guess I'll join in on the party. Here's a link to my FA page: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/shoiyo/

I write mainly dramatic fiction in the form of short stories, and I'm relatively new to writing furry fiction (so be gentle.) I do not write fanfiction, so you can be assured each story I write is 100% from my own head with my own characters and worlds. Hope you enjoy, and if not, tell me why so I can improve.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Nov 9, 2013)

Okay, I've added you both.  Thanks!


----------



## Lycandope (Dec 16, 2013)

Hello!

I write a few things and would like to be included ( http://www.furaffinity.net/user/lycandope/ ) - I mostly do TF and TG stuff with a mix of the two.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Dec 17, 2013)

You are now on the list, Lycandope.  I love your username, by the way.


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 17, 2013)

Derped again


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 6, 2014)

I've only recently begun writing again. The only posted writing is on my deviantart, and that was a few years ago, when my writing was short and primitive. I've scrapped that work because of how empty and naive the story was. I've got a new one now that I'm going to post on both DA and FA called "the Legend of Maggi". No spoilers or anything, I guess all I really can spoil is there's going to be at least one furry in it, since its going on FA, but other than that, no. I might even save the details for the basis of the story for when I post the introduction.

I'm going to write a little more tonight. I wrote for about 40 minutes last night but between wanting to keep things clean, legible, and coming up with a few ideas on the spot left me with only being able to write about a page and a half, but since I already have some things thought up the ideas on the spot probably won't hinder me as much this time.


----------



## Nasarri (Jan 25, 2014)

I'd certainly like to be added!

My FA profile is at [fa]Nasarri[/fa].

Thanks!


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jan 25, 2014)

Oh, sorry guys.  Since I'm no longer staff, I can't update the list anymore.  If one of the active mods sees this and updates it, that would be lovely, otherwise you guys will want to PM somebody to ask.  But since there's no longer an active Writers' Bloc moderator, such things will probably not be kept up to date as efficiently.


----------



## Hooky (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Looking for writers*

I don't know if I submit stories often enough (I am, however, aiming to write more) or am worthy enough to be on this list. I am also just starting out, so I don't have a lot of submissions thus far. The few I have uploaded haven't really been read. If you think that I can be on "the list" my page is [fa]Hooky[/fa].


----------



## AeroboltSV (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Looking for writers*

Yeah. I am a writer... I write about fantasy and the like... sorry buddies, I ain't no fetishist writer... but... uh... I'd still like to be added, 'kay?
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/aeroboltthedarkfox/


----------



## DragonMasterX (Feb 14, 2014)

Could I be in the list as well? I've written digimon fan fiction in the past, but today I mostly post macrophile and transformation stories or my Codename: Stinger series (action/comedy super-hero stories with anthro girls that kick ass). I also post my written commissions in my gallery. :3

http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/dragonmasterx/


----------



## TheBlindTiger (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Looking for writers*

please add [fa]blindtiger[/fa] to the list.


----------



## tempo321 (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Looking for writers*

I'd sure like to be on this list. *wags* My second novel is coming out soon. ^_^

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/tempo321/


----------



## Dameleth (Mar 22, 2014)

Hello, I'm Dameleth and I haven't gotten a lot out yet, lots of stuff I've been sitting on, and a book I've started writing, with a bit of research to go.
Can be found over here http://www.furaffinity.net/user/dameleth/
Pretty much always open for any art, or story commission, about to start an adult account to keep my primary SFW


----------



## Ssilversmith (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Looking for writers*

I'd like to have my name added to the list. Additionally I would like to add praise to Dragontalon. Aside from inspiring me to open word processor again, his world is deep and imaginative with a complexity that has to be explored to appreciate.

WARNING: Content is NSFW and unsuitable for minors.


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 17, 2014)

I would like to be added to the list, as well. Though the only stories I've written thus far that have been shared online are NSFW, that's not the only thing I'm willing to do or am good at doing.

Here's a sampling of my writing. You'll need a Herpy account to read it, and you need to be 18 to make one.
http://herpy.net/showthread.php?4409-Three-s-Company


----------



## Lunarphase (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi. I'm a fairly new content submitter. I don't have much at the moment, just some haiku poetry and a bit of erotica, but I fully intend to do a lot more than that. Provided my work is actually worth anything, I'd like to be added to the list.


----------



## CalicoChameleon (Jun 13, 2014)

Hey, I'd like to be added to the list too. I've joined recently and I'm going to specialize in cartoon TF stories. I have a couple up right now but they'll be more in the future.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 23, 2014)

I'd like to be added! I just finished a story I've been working on for a while and I'm going to do more soon.


----------



## Poetigress (Aug 24, 2014)

I don't think that list is being updated anymore.


----------



## CopperFox (Feb 25, 2015)

*I was directed to this thread for shameless self promotion...*

Hello, 
    I am a journeyman novelist that has been working in the science fiction and fantasy field for about ten years now. I have many novels out already, but I have moved in a new direction. I am about to release my first furry novel. It is an epic fantasy that should be available for purchase by the Ides of March. I would like to start drumming up any business I can for it, in the hopes that this - my first self-published novel. Please go to my Facebook page, like and follow so you can keep up with the progress of this saga. 

Back cover text:

   Hungry. Feral. Remorseless.
    Demonic creatures have crawled from their hives for the first time in thousands of years. They seek their prey relentlessly, seemingly invincible. Swarming across the world to blot out whole nations.
   Two young men, an orphan and a maverick, will pick up one of the most powerful weapons ever forged by Those Before and stand against the rising tide of darkness. They shall bet their bodies, their spirits and their immortal souls in a bout that shall break the wave of sharp, black chitin, or fail and doom the whole world and all that dwell in it.
   It is in this world that a dark shadow has been cast. It will fall across all people in time unless these two can rally the Folk to stop it.  Step into a new world with this pair as they venture from the safety of the Fox Vale, into the cold embrace of the wide world.
   They will face danger, adversity, and treachery, all as they strain to listen, to hear any clue in
                                     THE ECHOES OF THOSE BEFORE

The Facebook page (like for updates, art, silliness etc.)

My Amazon page


----------



## born2beagator (Feb 25, 2015)

Account is the same name as here.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/born2beagator/

 I consider myself a clean Tf writer, as such you won't find anything stranger than animal transformation in my stories. I particularly like animal transformation in which the trigger is animal actions, hypnosis, or proximity to an animal. I like my subjects to eventually accept their change, even if they struggle a bit along the way.   As you can see from my page, I have a particular affinity for reptilian transformation


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Feb 25, 2015)

My account on FA is the same name hear. I specialize in writing dramatic and sometimes romantic stories. Hell, even comedic stories. I also like writing poetry

https://www.furaffinity.net/user/devilishlyhandsome49/


----------



## born2beagator (Mar 2, 2015)

delete please


----------



## KaninZ (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: Looking for writers*

http://https://forums.furaffinity.net/members/12094-KaninZ

Linkamabob to my page. I'm an author/screenwriter and most of what I write is anthro related. I'm independently published on Amazon mostly in e-book format but I have posted some work on FA. Enjoy!


----------



## WhenCatsFoxesandWolvesFly (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Looking for writers*

Hmmm, let's see if some of the authors I like to read on Shifti have accounts on the main site so I can recommend themâ€¦ (I'll be back as soon as have the links, 'kay?)


----------



## Sylox (Apr 8, 2015)

I mainly write macro stories, but I've begun to branch out into other genres.

(Warning: Content is NSFW)

https://www.furaffinity.net/user/sylox/


----------



## Jack the Lizard (Apr 10, 2015)

Well I'll submit myself.  I write TF stories, clean furry writing and in general I believe that furry writing can be better than it is.  That we don't have to settle for crap.  I am Jack the Lizard, always working.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/jackthelizard/


----------



## WhenCatsFoxesandWolvesFly (Apr 13, 2015)

*Re: Looking for writers*

Sorry it's taking so long, but I only found a couple ([fa]Hawl-Tyger[/fa] and [fa]ClaudeCat[/fa]) and am having to ask around to see which of the Shifti authors I like have FA accounts.


----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: Looking for writers*

I know this thread's a month or so old, but I would like to contribute if no one minds me advertising my story a bit. I don't write very often, but when I do, I like to get feedback (anything from C+C to a simple "I like it", though I encourage you to elaborate so I know _what_ it was that you liked). What I have posted below is a Pokemon short story (a "lemon" to be precise), depicting a scene from a larger project I'm working on.

*Summary:* After recovering from a life-threatening injury, Riky the Lucario is  eager to get back on the road and avenge his murdered Master. However,  when his human friends put the Lucario and his Pokemon friends through  some controlled battles to ensure they are still in top form, he  overworks himself. His childhood friend and girlfriend, Fiona the  Braixen, seeing he is hurt, decides to help him wash off in the shower.  The two Pokemon end up unintentionally seducing each other.

(WARNING: Contains sexual content)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16219507/


----------



## Charrio (Jun 5, 2015)

May as well drop my works off here too. 
Charrio is the name and Anthro writing is what i do. 
I don't like making humans with fur, so a lot of my writing is with an 
animal's enhanced senses. 

The Intro to *Furegon*, have a look 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11571160


----------



## AnarchyInTheNYC (Jun 15, 2015)

I have opened writing commissions for the first time. Even if you don't need any commissions, circulating this link will help so much.

I am a writer looking into pursuing it as a profession, starting a run at Brooklyn College in January for a BFA in Creative Writing. My primary skills lie in short stories, screenplays and poetry.


http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/6813434/ *For Commission Information*


----------



## HaloTennis (Jul 10, 2015)

I'd like to be included here if possible. I have an ongoing suspense novel called The Final Solution.
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/halotennis/

Synopsis:
Eighty-three years after a genetic engineering revolution took the world by storm, humans have established an uneasy peace with the Hybrids, an ever-growing race of bipedal genetic crossbreeds between humans and animals. Just 72 hours before an historic international accord is scheduled to be signed at the United Nations Headquarters in Philadelphia, which will provide equal rights between Hybrids and humans on a global scale, FBI Agent Cyrus Reynolds is called to the scene of the gruesome murder of United States Senator Owen Travers, one of the main supporters of the accord. Agent Reynolds promptly goes undercover inside an underground Hybrid-supremacist organization, looking to establish a link between the murder and the organization's leader, Nathan Powell. But what he uncovers is something far more sinister than anyone could have ever imagined...

I never get online feedback, so a little of that would be nice as well! Thanks!


----------



## DonKarnage (Jul 20, 2015)

that story seem great, I should read it !

My only finish story need some adjustment because its originally in French, and the other one need to be write. I just have ore that one who actually read it and give me feed back. But I have no news of him for like 3 months.


----------



## WhenCatsFoxesandWolvesFly (Jul 25, 2015)

Now that I've been thinking about it for a little while, I've decided that this thread should probably be named something other than 'Looking for Writers?' since this, the current title, implies that this thread is a place where coordinators of shared settings can look for additional writers.  Perhaps a better name would be something like 'Author Recognition Thread' or some other such more descriptive name?


----------



## DonKarnage (Jul 25, 2015)

Well start one with that tittle


----------



## BagelRabbit (Jul 25, 2015)

Well, since this thread is still apparently active, I'll toss in my two bits. Maybe someone will take the time to read my stuff.

My name is Bagel Rabbit, and I'm a writer (among other things). I do my best work in the realm of straight fantasy, SFW stuff. Apparently I have a lot of imagination or something. My friends seem to like my stuff; perhaps you will too.

It's difficult for me to show off pieces of my writing, because I've only started working on one real story so far. I'll nonetheless go ahead and post the first chapter of my short story "Carl," about a rabbit who is born to save the world. Carl is possibly the most inept rabbit in the universe, but with the help of his friends, family, several gods, and his gift of immortality, he will triumph over evil and save the world... _or will he?_ It's a really corny and clichÃ© premise, and I wrote the first chapter while running on no sleep and little caffeine, but hey! It's still not all that bad, if I do say so myself.

Here's the chapter you've been waiting for.

Please comment on this strange little story, as it would make my day a little better! Any feedback, positive or negative, would be tremendously appreciated. If you really, _really_ want something commissioned, I'll probably just do it for free at this point, because while I do have better uses of my free time, I can't think of them right now. Keep it safe for work, though, guys. 

Send me a PM if you're interested! And thanks for checking out my stuff.

-Bagel


----------



## WhenCatsFoxesandWolvesFly (Jul 25, 2015)

WhenCatsFoxesandWolvesFly said:


> Now that I've been thinking about it for a little while, I've decided that this thread should probably be named something other than 'Looking for Writers?' since this, the current title, implies that this thread is a place where coordinators of shared settings can look for additional writers.  Perhaps a better name would be something like 'Author Recognition Thread' or some other such more descriptive name?





DonKarnage said:


> Well start one with that tittle



Who, little ol' me?


----------



## DonKarnage (Jul 25, 2015)

Page not found


----------



## DonKarnage (Jul 25, 2015)

WhenCatsFoxesandWolvesFly said:


> Who, little ol' me?



Yes, you propose it, so it should be your baby


----------



## Poetigress (Jul 28, 2015)

WhenCatsFoxesandWolvesFly said:


> Now that I've been thinking about it for a little while, I've decided that this thread should probably be named something other than 'Looking for Writers?' since this, the current title, implies that this thread is a place where coordinators of shared settings can look for additional writers.




Just for background -- this thread was started 8 years ago as a way to get on this list. Unfortunately, now that there's no longer a dedicated mod for this forum since MLR's departure, that thread isn't getting updated anymore, so this one has become kind of pointless. *shrug* I'd suggest starting a new thread if you want and getting one of the mods to lock this one.


----------



## WhenCatsFoxesandWolvesFly (Jul 29, 2015)

DonKarnage said:


> Page not found



Bwuh?  What was that for?  



DonKarnage said:


> Yes, you propose it, so it should be your baby



LOL!


----------



## WhenCatsFoxesandWolvesFly (Jul 29, 2015)

Poetigress said:


> Just for background -- this thread was started 8 years ago as a way to get on this list.  â€¦



As I've read this entire thread, I already knew about that link (you could say I've 'been there, seen that,') but thanks for giving other readers that context.  



Poetigress said:


> â€¦Unfortunately, now that there's no longer a dedicated mod for this forum since MLR's departure, that thread isn't getting updated anymore, so this one has become kind of pointless. *shrug*  â€¦



Well, _that's_ annoying!  



Poetigress said:


> â€¦I'd suggest starting a new thread if you want and getting one of the mods to lock this one.



I'll do that, but _first_ I want to get this thread's name changed by whoever's in charge of that both since the one it currently has is rather misleading and so that I could reuse it in this very same sub-forum if that's where my thread would go.


----------



## DonKarnage (Jul 29, 2015)

WhenCatsFoxesandWolvesFly said:


> Bwuh?  What was that for?
> 
> The link for your story.
> 
> ...



The link for your story. Page not found


----------



## WhenCatsFoxesandWolvesFly (Jul 29, 2015)

DonKarnage said:


> The link for your story. Page not found



Oh, that.  I'm pretty sure I contributed to this list earlier.  Right now, I'm just trying to help with forum maintenance.


----------



## DonKarnage (Jul 29, 2015)

BagelRabbit said:


> Well, since this thread is still apparently active, I'll toss in my two bits. Maybe someone will take the time to read my stuff.
> 
> My name is Bagel Rabbit, and I'm a writer (among other things). I do my best work in the realm of straight fantasy, SFW stuff. Apparently I have a lot of imagination or something. My friends seem to like my stuff; perhaps you will too.
> 
> ...



Him. the link work, but the link for the story it self is not found 

I wanted to read his story, but can't. :sad:


----------



## WhenCatsFoxesandWolvesFly (Jul 31, 2015)

_OHHHH!_  T'wasn't any of _my_ links you were complaining about!  Doh.


----------



## DonKarnage (Jul 31, 2015)

No  I check and it was him 

Well put a bad link so I can complain about it


----------



## TylerVixen (Apr 18, 2016)

TakeWalker said:


> This thread's purpose is not just to catalogue the writers on FA, but to offer bits of praise in support of them. This is your opportunity to tell everyone else about who you like reading, and why!
> 
> The rules are simple: If you want to see your name or someone else's on this list, just post with a *link* to their FA page (for a quick and easy way to link to an FA page, put [ fa] [ /fa ] around their mainsite username, minus the spaces). If you'd like to add your voice to the praise for any of these writers, you can do that, as well. If you want to see some words of praise under your name, get someone else to pimp you out!
> 
> To view the full list of authors, please visit this thread.




I would love it if I was listed on here, Userpage of tylervixen -- Fur Affinity [dot] net , Tyler Vixen is my name and I'm super new but I think I'm pretty good. I'm looking for criticism as well from experienced authors. Thank u


----------



## RealRoach (May 13, 2016)

Userpage of realroach -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Hara Surya (Jul 22, 2016)

I have Furry stories on Amazon as "C. Elliot Ritter." Specifically the Terrae: The Hollow Men series which has been around in some form since I was on The VCL about a decade ago. (It used to be free, but then Capitalism happened.)

I have tentative plans on branching out into Furry erotica as Hara Surya, but so far there's a single story and it's not really worth noting. If that changes I'll repost.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 22, 2016)

I'd say I'm a connoisseur of sorts and boy do I have to give some praise to this one guy I follow. His sentence structure is superfluous, his statements are always breathtakingly redundant and many points he argues are always moot. I just love his works and I really need to endorse him!



Spoiler









Gyazo - ab76d9304ff6080d0aa5e84ffeddc156.png


----------

